# Poor Little H another problem now.



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

We're off to see Uncle Ralph at 6.

He didn't have his breakfast yesterday morning (this isn't unusual as he often only eats from late afternoon onwards) and didn't really want any tea either. I managed to coax him into half a packet and a tiny bit of dry which he promptly projectile vomied back up an hour later. He then projectile vomited liquid after that. I started to suspect a hairball perhaps as he hadn't got dire rear and didn't seem that unwell aside from the being off food and vomiting. 

As the night went on though he didn't want any food at all and seemed to have a sore tummy. 

This morning there was more brown liquid vomit and he didn't want his breakfast. But he seemed brightish - watching the birds etc although he wouldn't move much at all. I thought I would try him a teeny bit longer to see if he would throw it up as he has been drinking lots of water but he has just vomited again and there's nothing but brown liquid. 

The liquid smells horrid and he still hasn't been to the loo so I'm thinking he does have a blockage of some sort. He's very lethargic too now. 

Wish us luck that perhaps Ralph can palpate his tummy or give us something to shift it if that's what it is. 

The only other worry is that he's eaten something to cause a blockage - he does have a frenzy toy that he loves which is made of foil paper and although I haven't seen him chew bits do fall off it. So my only other thought is that could he have eaten that and it's caused a blockage. 

Fingers and toes and paws crossed whatever it is can be fixed quickly and easily.


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

Awww. Poor little H, I hope it's nothing serious


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Everything crossed, what a worry. Update as soon as you get back please !


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Oh no, poor Little H. What have you been up to? Uncle Ralph will sort you out, sounds like a big fur ball to me.

Love and hugs follow you both xx


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Oh gosh poor little man,everything crossed he is okay.
Lots of PF's extra special positive healing vibes on their way xx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Well I think even Mr HB is a little worried as he's gone from saying give him 24hrs as it's prob something he's eaten or a bug (despite me saying he's not had dire rear and he's still vomiting despite no food) to saying he will now come with me. He's been scouring the internet about what could be wrong and for once I am glad of the horror stories. 

I'll update as soon we're back.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Poor Little H. Hope its something minor n easily fixed. Will watch out for update


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Hope Little H is okay and it's nothing worse than a hairball xx


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Really hope it's a hairball, but you are doing the right thing getting him straight to the vet. I would try not to Google too much as it can be really scary and not accurate. Thinking of you all - please let us know what happens xx


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Oh poor Little H, hope uncle Ralph can help ease his tummy.
Sending lots of PF healing vibes Little H’s way xx


----------



## Pavonine (Jul 20, 2017)

Keeping all fingers and paws crossed that uncle Ralph can sort it xx


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2018)

huckybuck said:


> We're off to see Uncle Ralph at 6.
> 
> He didn't have his breakfast yesterday morning (this isn't unusual as he often only eats from late afternoon onwards) and didn't really want any tea either. I managed to coax him into half a packet and a tiny bit of dry which he promptly projectile vomied back up an hour later. He then projectile vomited liquid after that. I started to suspect a hairball perhaps as he hadn't got dire rear and didn't seem that unwell aside from the being off food and vomiting.
> 
> ...


Oh no poor you and poor little h!!

I hope you find some answers and he feels better soon. Will be waiting for news. Hope he is ok xxx


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

oh no.. good luck


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

Big positive vibes for all the HB’s. It’s awful when they are under the weather xxxx


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

Wishing well.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Aww, please get better soon dear little H ! xx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Good luck at the Vets Hun! I’m sure Ralph will find what’s wrong. xxx


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

Everything crossed here, too. Good luck for a speedy healing.


----------



## Brrosa (Mar 21, 2016)

Poor Little H 

Everything crossed, hope Uncle Ralph has some good news


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Topping up the PF vibes for Little H, bless him. Hope all goes well at the vets, big hugs xx


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

Oh no! I hope all is well and Little H is soon on the road to recovery.


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

Aw poor Little H, really hope it's nothing much. Sending hugs for you and him.


----------



## Jaf (Apr 17, 2014)

Hope it’s nothing serious and Little H makes up for it by having extra special dinner. Xx


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

Poor Little H. I'm glad that you have him in at the vets this evening.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Hoping for good news soon.


----------



## Gwen9244 (Nov 10, 2012)

Oh no. Poor Little H. Hope Uncle Ralph sorts him out and he's back to his usual rompy self very soon.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Poor little lad, what a worry. Hope UR can sort him out and he'll soon be fine. xx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

We're back

And still none the wiser and no better at this stage unfortunately.

The biggest worry is that he has lost almost a kilo in weight.

Ralph had a good feel of his abdomen but couldn't feel anything. His temp and heart etc all ok.

He is still hydrated atm.

Ralph has taken bloods and will call me with the results in the morning.

I did ask about an Xray and Ralph said to wait for the bloods to come back first. 

We have decided against anti sickness at this stage in case it is a hairball and he needs to vomit but will review this in the morning as he is now about 48 hours without food.

I've got some katalax which I will try to get down him but he really doesn't want to eat anything at all.

I'm getting a bit worried as he is def off colour now.


----------



## Gwen9244 (Nov 10, 2012)

So sorry to hear that you didn't get any answers. Over how long has Little H lost the weight?


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Some of that is positive HB, what a shame you have to wait until tomorrow, its going to be a sleepless night for you. I so hope he will feel better soon. Do you weigh him yourself so this would be a sudden weight loss?


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

Oh dear I'm sorry the news wasn't better


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

The last time he was weighed properly would have been in Oct/November when he was having the eye problems.
I don't weigh him myself but hadn't noticed any change at all until this weekend. He has been eating really well up to and including Sat night. I could feel his back bone prominently today but I hadn't noticed it before and I think I might have done when brushing him etc.


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

I'm sorry he's still poorly . Xx hope he up chucks what ever it is overnight . Xx thoughts are with you x


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Thanks for the update, I'm sorry you are still no further forward as to what is wrong with your boy.
Topping up the positive healing vibes and hoping that tomorrow brings a huge improvement x


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2018)

huckybuck said:


> We're back
> 
> And still none the wiser and no better at this stage unfortunately.
> 
> ...


Oh dear :[ thinking of you both. C'mon little h be well and eat something for mummy


----------



## Pavonine (Jul 20, 2017)

Hope he eats something tonight and the results are good tomorrow, will be checking in xxx


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Gentle hugs, for both of you x


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Lots of get well wishes for Little H xxx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Oh lovie!! I was hoping for more positive news but let’s just see how he goes overnight with the katalax and see what the blood tests show. Did Ralph say anything about the bad smell to the vomit? 
Thinking of you both hun. xxx


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Poor liitle H ! Come on sweetie , get better soon and sttop worrying your mum !


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Soozi said:


> Oh lovie!! I was hoping for more positive news but let's just see how he goes overnight with the katalax and see what the blood tests show. Did Ralph say anything about the bad smell to the vomit?
> Thinking of you both hun. xxx


Not really Sooz - I did mention it and how often and the projectile etc


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Clare, let’s try and be logical. Uncle Ralph is a good vet, he couldn’t feel any obstruction! Temperature is normal, if Little H had something wrong wouldn’t his temperature be raised? He has taken bloods yes but nothing is screaming out obvious to him! That’s good surly! 

You could put the weight loss down to his eye issues as he did have a bad time of it. 

Libby was really poorly with her furball last year, Brown projectile vomit, which to stunk 

So have a glass to relax tonight, let’s stay positive as Little H has a habit of baffling everyone!


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Sorry there was nothing more conclusive for you. Wait to see the outcome of the bloods tomorrow. Freya has a gastric condition that comes round every few months where she vomits and becomes listless. She has slowly lost weight, which is apparently the pattern for IBD cats, but there are a few other things it could be, so next time it flares up we are getting bloods done.

Hope Darling Little H has a comfy night and you get a better idea of the way forward in the morning. Do keep us posted xx


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Topping up the pf vibes. Come on Little H. Eat /drink a little for your mummy. You are worrying her n all your concerned aunties.
Hope there will be overnight improvement


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

Oh it’s such a quandary when you get some answers and not all. I hope he manages to pass something either end and your lovely carpets don’t take a hammering. Come on Little H xx


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Only just caught up with this, sorry you don’t have any answers today HB, hopefully things will be a bit clearer tomorrow.

Sending heaps of positive vibes for Little H xx


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Best wishes of speedy recovery, stop worrying your poor mummy!
Hope it will settle soon, best vibes going your way.


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

Hope LH gets well soon!


----------



## urbantigers (Apr 13, 2014)

Oh poor little H. I started off reading this thread hoping for some more positive news by the time I got to the end but it seems you are none the wiser. I hope you wake up to a massive furball in the morining and a brighter Little H.


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

@huckybuck - sorry only just seen this thread; so sorry little H is under the weather and hoping it turns out to be nothing more than a hairball. Poor little sausage must be feeling under the weather


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

I'm sorry that you still don't know what is wrong. I too, am desperately hoping that Little H will produce a massive hairball overnight and that Uncle Ralph will be able to reassure you tomorrow.xx


----------



## Eilidh (Oct 2, 2017)

Have only just read through this. @ huckybuck I hope you find out asap what is up with your wee man. Sending lots of love and furry hugs, Eilidh, Einstein and Ada xxx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Thanks everyone.

Still nothing to report I’m afraid. No more vomit but he’s had no food either. No loo. No hairball. 

He’s licked his lips a few times so clearly nauseous. But hardly moving at all. I’ve settled him down to sleep next to a water bowl. I just pray he’s perked up somehow by tomorrow whatever the cause and that he feels better in the morning. 

Trying to think positive.


----------



## Eilidh (Oct 2, 2017)

It's horrible to see them like that and feel helpless. As you said, stay positive hopefully he will perk up soon. Wee soul, I'll say a wee prayer tonight. xx


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Could be a bug. One of mine came back from a show with a vomiting bug and passed it on - both cats lethargic, not wanting to eat, throwing up what was eaten/syringe fed, throwing up on an empty stomach, the works. Charlie is a tough old thing and got over the worst of it in about a day and a half, but Lori was well under a year then and ended up being taken in for rehydration after anti-sickness drugs and syringe feeding every two hours failed to keep anything down for long. I gained a real respect for those who handrear in those 72 hours, I can tell you - thankfully the boss let me work from home...


----------



## ribbon (Apr 16, 2012)

Oh no I'm sorry to hear this . poor little H and poor HB going through it all. I so hope there's better news tomorrow. Look after you both xxx


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

Poor guy, hope he feels better soon and it just something minor like a flu bug that is going around humans as well this time of year.


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

You and little H hopefully passed not too bad a night. And maybe little H perked up and will enjoy some breakfast.
Fingers still crossed, of course, for blood results and getting either conclusive answers or the nausea passing.


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

AW poor Little H and you for the worry. I hope you get some answers and have him thundering around again soon.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Thinking of you today. I do hope Little H is a bit better this morning xx


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Only just caught up with this, hope he's feeling better today? When will you hear back from the vet about the blood test?


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Hope Little H is feeling better this morning, or alternatively that the blood tests give you something to work with.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

How is our little lad this morning?


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

*UPDATE FROM HB*

Hi all, Clare has asked me to let you all know that there has been no change overnight but poor wee H is now very lethargic and uncomfortable looking this morning. She is waiting on the vets opening so she can take him in and get him on a drip. Please send as many of those healing PF vibes as possible for our lad as this is now all very worrying


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Thanks for letting us know J&B. Yes, it's for the best that Little H gets admitted. Will keep fingers crossed he improves n they get to the bottom of what's wrong. Sending lots of positive vibes


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Oh goodness, what a worry  sending truck loads of positive vibes for our Little H xx


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Topping up the get well wishes for poor Little H. Get better soon young man xxx


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Oh poor lad,hope he is feeling better soon.
Topping up the healing vibes and sending them first class xx


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

Lots of healing vibes being sent out way. Hope they get to the bottom of this quickly and Little H feels better soon. Hugs Clare I know how worried you will be x


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Sending all our positives vibes and love your way xx


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Oh no, poor Little H.
Sending heaps of PF healing vibes his way. Thinking of you Clare & Little H xx


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Oh dear, he is definitely a poorly lad. Hope there are some answers today.


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

Oh no, poor Little H, Kalex Suter and I are sending all our hugs and best wishes. Hugs for poor worried HB too. xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2018)

Sending lots of healing vibes to little h


----------



## Pavonine (Jul 20, 2017)

Oh no, sending healing vibes and keeping fingers, toes and paws crossed that he gets well soon. Lots of purrs and headbutts from Margot and Meg for Clare xxx


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Further update - he's in and on a drip. Bloods all fine (phew - though it's still a mystery) and Uncle Ralph is going to do an X-ray. We're hoping it shows something as at least then we'd know what we are dealing with, though that might sound a bit strange!


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

JaimeandBree said:


> Further update - he's in and on a drip. Bloods all fine (phew - though it's still a mystery) and Uncle Ralph is going to do an X-ray. We're hoping it shows something as at least then we'd know what we are dealing with, though that might sound a bit strange!


thanks for keeping us updated on little H's progress - I've got my fingers crossed and Bertie's got his paws crossed that little H is going to be fine.


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Oh my, sorry to read about little H. Hope he is ok xx thinking of you HB xx


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Thanks @JaimeandBree for up-date, I think we are all concerned and have been watching for an up date.

It all sounds promising yet a mystery! I hope the x Ray shows up something. Poor HB must be in a state. X


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

I managed to miss all this last night and just catching up now this morning. Hope you get some answers today @huckybuck and Little H perks up soon.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Thanks everyone and thanks to @JaimeandBree for updating the thread.

I hardly slept last night as kept checking on him. Could tell he wasn't feeling well as he kept moving to try to get comfortable and was nauseous (licking his lips). He wouldn't even touch water which was worrying me.

I feel a bit better after speaking to Ralph and getting him in and on a drip. The bloods being clear are a big relief and I know we're not out of the woods yet but feel confident he's on safe hands at the moment.

They are hoping to do the X-ray without sedation at this stage as he was so well behaved (poorly). As soon as I hear anything I'll update or JB will.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Ok my lovely, go have a cuddle with Huck Grace and Holly, I think you need a hug


----------



## Purplecatlover (Mar 12, 2017)

Sending so many positive vibes for you and little H. Hoping for a speedy recovery. Xxxxxx


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Really hoping everything goes well and he perks up soon.


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

I'm sorry to hear he didn't perk up overnight. Sending plenty of good vibes for him.


----------



## Brrosa (Mar 21, 2016)

Topping up the PF positive vibes - I hope he is better soon


----------



## Gwen9244 (Nov 10, 2012)

Sending huge purrey vibes to Little H. Hope they get the bottom of this and that he's home very soon!


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

Hang in there! We're all rooting for Little H and with Uncle Ralph he really is in the best hands xxx


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Oh, Little H - you scrummy little pickle... Get yourself better, you hear - your momma is going grey!


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

Sorry to hear he is not better yet


----------



## cava14 una (Oct 21, 2008)

Hope there is good news soon. Sending white light and whiskery kisses from Spice and the boys


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Still no news I'm afraid - sat here waiting for the phone to ring with a massive headache. 
All sorts of scenarios going through my head and yet the reality is probably that everything ok so far and Ralph just really busy. 

Trying to remain positive that no news is good news.


----------



## Gwen9244 (Nov 10, 2012)

It always the way that the minutes turn into hours when you are waiting for news. Try (I know it will be hard) to keep yourself busy.


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2018)

All crossed xx


----------



## Gallifreyangirl (Feb 11, 2015)

Only just caught up on this thread I am sending positive vibes for you and little H. Hoping for a speedy recovery for you both.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

No news IS good news! He is in safe hands. Hope uncle Ralph rings you soon, keep drinking water for your headache, although it’s probably tension! Xx


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

*UPDATE*

Uncle Ralph has called, he can't see anything on the x-ray other than some faeces. H hasn't pooped or eaten for days and would normally poop every day so we are not sure how long that faeces has been there. Ralph says that just because he can't see anything on the x Ray doesn't mean there isn't a blockage, just that it isn't showing up.

Options are to wait another 24 hours and see what happens or refer to Davies for ultrasound today. Given the symptoms and what they could mean in the worst case scenario Clare is not prepared to wait so they are en route to collect H and take him to Davie who have said they can ultrasound (and possibly endoscopy) today. Fingers toes and paws all crossed please everyone


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Oh dear, all this indecision, I know all you want is an answer and a cure asap


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Thanks again for update. I think I would do the same and not wait 24 hrs. 

I hope it turns out to be one very expensive poo x


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Following this in work, very concerned. Glad they are not waiting for the scans as he's been off colour for days. Poor Little H and poor Clare and Mr HB, really hope it gets resolved today and a straightforward remedy can be found xxx


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

Sending truckloads of positive vibes for Little H. as well as deep breaths for Clare. Hang in there , girl. Davies' will find out what causing Little H to feel so rough. Fingers crossed that this nightmare will be over in no time. xx


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Praying that they find the cause of his problems and sort him out quickly . Lots of vibes from us.


----------



## Gwen9244 (Nov 10, 2012)

Have got all fingers and paws crossed for you and Little H!


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

Poor LH sending all the positive vibes and hope he’s okay x


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Watching and waiting for news! X


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

Poor little H - the indignity of an endoscope on top of feeling like [email protected] 
I think the worst is the 'not knowing' as your mind runs riot with all the possibilities - please little H get better soon; all your PF friends are sending good healing vibes your way little one.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Just logged back in and came straight here hoping to find some good news.
There is nothing I can say that hasn't already been said so will just say ,I'm keeping everything crossed that Davies' will find the answer quickly and have Little H back on the road to a full recovery.
Take care of yourself Clare you need to keep your batteries charge to cope with your boy once he is back home making up for all he has missed xx


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

More healing vibes on their way. Also keeping fingers crossed that it'll turn out to be one expensive poo!


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Topping up with some extra strong vibes, hope you get some answers soon Clare xx


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Also topping up the good vibes, hope the ultra sound is able to give some answers to what is going on xx


----------



## Brrosa (Mar 21, 2016)

Topping up the positive vibes. Hope he is better soon and back home


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Just home from work and catching up, was hoping for better news bless him 
Sending loads of PF vibes to the little man and a huge hug for his Mum xx


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Best wishes to get the news what is the matter and solve it quickly.


----------



## urbantigers (Apr 13, 2014)

Oh what a worry. Adding to the get well vibes and the hugs for Clare. Must be so worrying but good news that the bloods are clear and nothing obvious on the x-Ray. Fingers, toes and paws crossed that they work out what is wrong soon and Little H can get himself on the mend.


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

Caught up just. I am willing H to get well. Can’t say anything else . Clare and Mr HB keep strong x


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Still no news? How far away is this Davies? Anyone know? X


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

He is at Davies but no news on ultrasound as yet. He will be in overnight at the very least. The vet there has said it could be any number of things based on the symptoms so they will try to rule those out. He isn't ruling out a blockage and it could still be the mothership of all hairballs. So we are no further forward but at least he is in the right hands...


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Thank you for keeping us updated @JaimeandBree 
Sending hugs @huckybuck xxxxx


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Further update - they have called and there is something small in the stomach but they can't tell if it is a hairball or not. Updating as I get the news from Clare so not sure what options are as yet. Possibly endoscopy?

ETA - they are going to repeat ultrasound tomorrow and do an endoscopy. The vet says it's possible that whatever it is (could still be hairball) is blocking and unblocking the outflow .


----------



## claire8234 (Mar 8, 2013)

I'm so sorry to hear that Little H is poorly.

The only davies vets I know is in Shillington Herts. Our dog was treated there years ago, its a fantastic place.


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

We have our fingers and paws crossed over here.


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

Thanks @JaimeandBree x
A slight obstruction makes sense with H's penchant for whipping stuff. X


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

Oh goodness so a possible foreign body! It would explain the vomiting if his stomach is blocked. Poor fellow.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

JaimeandBree said:


> Further update - they have called and there is something small in the stomach but they can't tell if it is a hairball or not. Updating as I get the news from Clare so not sure what options are as yet. Possibly endoscopy?
> 
> ETA - they are going to repeat ultrasound tomorrow and do an endoscopy. The vet says it's possible that whatever it is (could still be hairball) is blocking and unblocking the outflow .


@JaimeandBree Thanks for keeping us all updated xx


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Oh bless his little paws. It sounds as if they are on the right path. That’s something, thank goodness HB went straight away 

Sending all our love for a quick resolve x


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Thank you @JaimeandBree for updating

The call was very vague I'm afraid. It wasn't the main vet as he had gone home - he will call me in the morning.

They did say that something is in the stomach - possibly a hairball - but didn't think it was big enough to stop outflow from the stomach. It may have been blocking/unblocking though (which doesn't make sense if it's not big enough??)
They also want to investigate the possibility of IBD etc (this seems to be the route they are going down) as they are concerned about the amount of weight he has lost and think it may be more of a longer term issue. (I am a little worried that they don't realise quite how much he eats normally and therefore how much he hasn't eaten for so many days now, along with the fluid loss)

They are proposing another ultrasound tomorrow (again I should have asked why they feel the need to do another one?) and then an endoscopy.

They said he'd had light sedation for the ultrasound which I'm not sure he really needed as he is so well behaved and placid.

At the moment I feel very frustrated that we are still no where further forward and another day has gone by with him not eating anything and still feeling nauseous.

Aside from the why's of if the hairball (or whatever it is) isn't that big why hasn't he thrown it up in all the times he has vomited?

There was also poo showing in intestines. He hasn't had a poo since Fri, is usually regular every 24hours, and he hasn't eaten anything since Sat either - so that poo has been there for at least 3 days whilst he hasn't eaten anything.

It's all so confusing I just want to cry and in the meantime he is still so poorly.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Awww Clare, this must be just awful for you! He is in the right place, they do know how much he is able to handle! Maybe it’s a combination of a ruddy Hair ball that won’t budge and that he hasn’t been for a poo!

Nothing I can say will Help you tonight, but we are all willing Little H along and love to you. X


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

huckybuck said:


> Thank you @JaimeandBree for updating
> 
> The call was very vague I'm afraid. It wasn't the main vet as he had gone home - he will call me in the morning.
> 
> ...


Oh my Clare. Absolutely gutted for you and Little H of course :,-( what a terrible time you are both having xx I really hope he is better soon and you get some answers xxx lots of love to you and little man. Anything at all I can do please don't hesitate to ask xxx


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Oh Clare, big hug for you. I know it's such a worry and so frustrating as time goes on not getting answers. Hopefully, tomorrow there will be some. xx


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

What does your husband think HB, two pairs of ears are better than one, we often don’t take things in properly!


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Oh HB I'm sorry there's still no definitive answer. So worrying. I hope the vets will be able to sort it out soon n LH can return home. Hugs.


----------



## Gwen9244 (Nov 10, 2012)

Sending huge hugs to you and topping up the purrey vibes. Hopefully there will be more/better news tomorrow.


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

So very frustrating not getting any conclusive answers after all that.
All fingers keep crossed.


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

So sorry you don't have the answers yet - just one more night to get through and then you should know what's going on with him and hopefully he'll be home and back to his usual kleptomaniac self x


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2018)

Aw :[ sending hugs. Hopefully tomorrow you will know more. Xxxx


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

I'm probably way off but could it be mega colon?


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

I’m sorry you’re no closer to an answer HB. Tomorrow is another day & fingers crossed LH will be fixed & able to come home. I hope you manage to get some sleep, big hugs xx


----------



## Eilidh (Oct 2, 2017)

This is so upsetting, I was hoping to come on tonight and read some good news. He is in the best place possible, I hope he is back to his usual self soon and you get a better understanding of what's happening tomorrow. Sending you all love and massive furry hugs. Eilidh, Einstein and Ada xxx


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

You poor thing, you must be worn out. I would be completely frantic too. If there are things you would like to ask and regret not asking, it can be useful to write a list whilst you are away from the situation. 

Darling Little H is in the best place, and you took him immediately so they are right on it. Everything crossed that tomorrow brings more light and they get it sorted. It won't be an easy night for you, but do try and get some sort of rest xxx


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Sending hugs to you & hoping you know more tomorrow.
Topping up the PF healing vibes, thinking of you & Little H xx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Rufus15 said:


> I'm probably way off but could it be mega colon?


I think it would have shown up on the X-ray but I have wondered that myself


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

Hope things are clear tomorrow and the recovery can begin.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

So sorry things seem so confusing. I am hopeful of clearer news tomorrow and he is feeling a bit better xx


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

Oh I’ve just seen this what a worry. I’ve got everything crossed that tomorrow brings some good news. You must be feeling so drained but at least he’s in good hands and you should have more information to go on tomorrow. I think it’s the uncertainty that’s the worst as your mind can go into worst case scenario mode. Just don’t forget most things are treatable or sort themselves out. 
Lots of love Sue x


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

huckybuck said:


> I think it would have shown up on the X-ray but I have wondered that myself


I would have thought that too but if he's in the early stage of a blockage then perhaps it might not? Them being aware there is poo stuck, as well as the vomiting, lethargy, refusal to eat, and nausea may be an indication but I don't know enough about it to say either way. Is it something you could query with Ralph tomorrow?


----------



## Pavonine (Jul 20, 2017)

Sending lots of love to you all and will check in again tomorrow for hopefully good news. Get well soon Little H xxx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Rufus15 said:


> I would have thought that too but if he's in the early stage of a blockage then perhaps it might not? Them being aware there is poo stuck, as well as the vomiting, lethargy, refusal to eat, and nausea may be an indication but I don't know enough about it to say either way. Is it something you could query with Ralph tomorrow?


He's at the specialist vet now but I will add it to my list of questions in the morning. Thank you.


----------



## jadeh31 (Aug 31, 2017)

Have just seen this thread. Hopefully you get some answers tomorrow and little h is back at home soon x


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

I have only just seen this Claire. I’ve had a couple of busy days, so not been able to get on here. I am so sorry that little H is so poorly. I hope you get some positive news tomorrow. Sending you lots of PF vibes and I hope little H gets better soon. Big hugs for you. 

Viv xx


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Megacolon will show as megacolon as soon as an X-ray is done. I had a kitten once who had megacolon. When he had an X-ray, the vet was amazed he could actually poo because of the mismatch in size between the colon and the anus.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

QOTN said:


> Megacolon will show as megacolon as soon as an X-ray is done. I had a kitten once who had megacolon. When he had an X-ray, the vet was amazed he could actually poo because of the mismatch in size between the colon and the anus.


So that's ruled out then as no one has mentioned it. Phew thanks QOTN


----------



## Brrosa (Mar 21, 2016)

I hope you get some good news early tomorrow
Big hugs to you and Little H


----------



## Reets (Feb 19, 2014)

I've only just read this. Shedloads of vibes for Little H and hugs for you. You must be beside yourself. Really hope there is some good news in the morning. xx


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Thinking of how Little H loves to pick things up, is it at all possible he could have swallowed something?


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Charity said:


> Thinking of how Little H loves to pick things up, is it at all possible he could have swallowed something?


I am def considering this (though Davies don't seem to so concerned) 
Plastic in any form seems to be his biggest steal so going through my head is - would plastic bag/bubble wrap show in an X-ray or on an Ultra Sound? I've not seen him eat it but not ruling it out. He has swallowed wool before but I keep that locked away now and the flying frenzy cord as well, though again he's more interested in the toy at the end these days - and the cords are intact- I guess the endoscopy will show up anything unusual.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

I would expect plastic, if eaten in quantity, to ball in the stomach/small intestines and show up on US but not xray. US is only as skilled as the operator though, so could be something that could be missed. I really do wonder about a blockage given his symptoms...


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

I may be way off the mark here but it has many similarities to my mum’s old cat who gets very course grass stuck in his throat or up to the back of his nose and it could be some stuck, even further down, and can’t budge up or down. Bernies had pieces removed 7 times since she’s had him, it stops him eating, he’s lost a lot of weight, and does bring up fluid when initially trys to shift it. Maybe there’s not enough poo to be pushed out or he hasn’t the energy to push it. There maybe a hair ball or something showing, which may not be the actual problem? If what’s showing is the problem, maybe like Bernie’s course grass, it won’t shift out of its place at the moment, or without assistance. I hope he will soon get the help he needs.


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

Hopefully we will get some answers today. Thinking of you lots HB . Xx


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

Fingers and paws crossed for you all that you have some better news today.


----------



## cava14 una (Oct 21, 2008)

Hoping for some answers today.
More white light and whiskery kisses


----------



## urbantigers (Apr 13, 2014)

Hope today brings answers for you.


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

Thinking of you today xx


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Topping up with the vibes this morning & hoping for good news. Chin up Clare xx


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

More PF vibes coming Little H’s way. I hope you get some positive answers today. 

Viv xx


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Thinking of you both. Hope it gets sorted out today


----------



## Purplecatlover (Mar 12, 2017)

We’re topping up positive vibes xxxx


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Everything crossed for some positive news today xx


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

I will keep looking in fingers and paws crossed for good news x


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

All crossed here for some positive news, thinking of you x


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Hoping for good news this morning, thinking of you xx


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Just adding our hopes for some good news today.xx


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

The PP gang are sending shed loads of hairy good wishes for Cousin H. xxx


----------



## Gwen9244 (Nov 10, 2012)

Sending huge purrey vibes for today!


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Thinking of you and Little H today xx


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2018)

Thinking of you and little h today xx


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

huckybuck said:


> I am def considering this (though Davies don't seem to so concerned)
> Plastic in any form seems to be his biggest steal so going through my head is - would plastic bag/bubble wrap show in an X-ray or on an Ultra Sound? I've not seen him eat it but not ruling it out. He has swallowed wool before but I keep that locked away now and the flying frenzy cord as well, though again he's more interested in the toy at the end these days - and the cords are intact- I guess the endoscopy will show up anything unusual.


I've asked a friend this morning about x ray and ultra sound, she said plastic is so hard to spot on x ray and CT.
Hope this helps HB xx


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

I keep checking for more updates - really, really hoping that it turns out to be something 'simple' and easily treated.
More good vibes coming from Bertie and me XXX


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Thanks everyone! 

I’ve just heard from the proper vet. 

He said that the Ultrasound showed his pancreas etc all looked normal which is good news. 

He thinks it could be a small hairball in his stomach but if so not sure it would cause a blockage. 

They are going to do an endoscopy late morning or early afternoon to see exactly what it is, potentially remove whatever’s there, look to see if he has any inflammation etc and take some biopsies. 

I forgot to ask if he’d had a poo - I can’t believe I forgot!!!!!

I have written a list of questions for this afternoon. 

I should hear an update later this afternoon.

He said he is ok and a very laid back chap...and of course now I’m worried that he’s lethargic as he’s usually alert and into everything. 

I hope he’s ok.


----------



## Gwen9244 (Nov 10, 2012)

They sound like they are being very, very thorough so Little H is in the best hands. I know saying "don't worry" is a waste of time as I know exactly how I would feel in your shoes.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

carly87 said:


> I would expect plastic, if eaten in quantity, to ball in the stomach/small intestines and show up on US but not xray. US is only as skilled as the operator though, so could be something that could be missed. I really do wonder about a blockage given his symptoms...





ewelsh said:


> I've asked a friend this morning about x ray and ultra sound, she said plastic is so hard to spot on x ray and CT.
> Hope this helps HB xx


I asked about US and he said that clear plastic/bubble wrap is difficult to spot but if causing a blockage he'd expect to see fluid build up on the scan.

(But then if he's not drunk anything would it?)

Anyhow at least he's going in with a camera as it will put my mind at rest.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Well a camera is the best way forward, right to the core! Do you have a time for this procedure today HB?


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Sorry I missed your up-date xx


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Thanks for the update Clare,you must be mentally and physically exhausted .
The whole of CC is keeping everything crossed for some good news soon and sending lots of positive vibes to you and Little H


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

I hope you get an answer after this morning's checks. It was quite a small furball that caused all Lulu's problems last summer when it became stuck in her intestine.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

I'm sorry the agonizing wait carries on for you. Sending lots of positive vibes. Xx


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

*hugs*

Just to lighten the mood a bit, I'm not sure which end they are going in from for Little H, but here's a list of comments a US doctor claims were made by his patients (predominately male) while he was performing their colonoscopies:

1. Take it easy Doc. You're boldly going where no man has gone before.

2. 'Find Amelia Earhart yet?'

3. 'Can you hear me NOW?'

4. 'Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet?'

5. 'You know in Arkansas, we're now legally married.'

6. 'Any sign of the trapped miners, Chief?'

7. 'You put your left hand in, you take your left hand out...'

8. 'Hey! Now I know how a Muppet feels!'

9. 'If your hand doesn't fit, you must quit!'

10. 'Hey Doc, let me know if you find my dignity.'

11. 'You used to be an executive at Enron, didn't you?'

12. 'Could you write a note for my wife saying that my head is not up there?'


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

Glad to see an update, it's at least nothing too serious which is good.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

TriTri said:


> I may be way off the mark here but it has many similarities to my mum's old cat who gets very course grass stuck in his throat or up to the back of his nose and it could be some stuck, even further down, and can't budge up or down. Bernies had pieces removed 7 times since she's had him, it stops him eating, he's lost a lot of weight, and does bring up fluid when initially trys to shift it. Maybe there's not enough poo to be pushed out or he hasn't the energy to push it. There maybe a hair ball or something showing, which may not be the actual problem? If what's showing is the problem, maybe like Bernie's course grass, it won't shift out of its place at the moment, or without assistance. I hope he will soon get the help he needs.


I do grow grass for him and he had been eating quite a bit in the week prior to this (possibly because he was already feeling off colour?
I did mention to the vet this and that he could easily have swallowed a seed as he tends to pull the blade out sometimes. The vet didn't seem to think it would cause the problem but I'm glad I mentioned it now.


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

You are both very much in my thoughts HB. Lots of love to you xxx hope you get some answers after the endoscopy this afternoon xxxxx


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

Big hugs to all the HB’s.
We are all rooting for the gorgeous H. 
Glad he is getting the indignity of a camera although he won’t. Having seen this in humans first hand it’s uncomfy but recovery is really quick. Most people don’t have a GA 

Xxxx


----------



## Gallifreyangirl (Feb 11, 2015)

Hope the endoscopy this afternoon brings some answers to the blockage on Little H. Clare I hope all things work out for Little H and I am sending healing vibes your way. I can imagine you must be going through hell and back.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Gallifreyangirl said:


> Hope the endoscopy this afternoon brings some answers to the blockage on Little H. Clare I hope all things work out for Little H and I am sending healing vibes your way. I can imagine you must be going through hell and back.


Well there is one positive...it's been great for kick starting my diet lol!!!!
Not quite so good for my liver!!!


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

I hope you get some positive answers this afternoon. Sending big hugs to you and lots of vibes for Little H.

Viv xx


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Any news anyone?


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Catching up after work again and waiting for news. You deserve plenty of wine whilst waiting sweetie! :Nailbiting


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Hope Little H can come home later. Hurry up Mr Vet, we're all desperate for news.


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Waiting for news xx


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Me too, been checking on and off all day. Really hoping our poor battered baby can be home with Mummy and Daddy tonight xxx


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Waiting with you all...


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2018)

Same


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Yup, me too


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

I am just off the M6 and with you all. Clare I hope you are ok lovely lady x


----------



## Reets (Feb 19, 2014)

Topping up the healing vibes. Hope Little H and his family are OK.


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Just checking in too xx hope everything is ok Claire <3 xxxx


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

Topping up the vibes for the lovely Little H and sending hugs to HB and Mr HB.


----------



## urbantigers (Apr 13, 2014)

Been checking in ever since getting home from work in case there is any update.


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

Hope all is ok


----------



## Brrosa (Mar 21, 2016)

Hoping to hear that Little H is much better


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Still here waiting and watching too..................xx


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

I too hope all is well.


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

Me too xx


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

No news is good news! Xx


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Clare will update fully later but the endoscopy has not revealed any foreign object and only some bits of hair. The stomach is inflamed but the vet thinks that is a result of all the vomiting. They have taken biopsies so will have to see if they reveal anything. He has still not pooped. They will offer him food tonight and an appetite stimulant tomorrow if he hasn't eaten anything. It sounds as if they will wait for him to eat and poop before releasing him. The vet wants to see if he will poop on his own once he's eaten rather than kick-starting the bowel by other means. So it's all still a bit of a mystery!


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

Thanks @JaimeandBree . Bless his little fluffy toes x


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

How frustrating! Poor little chap he must be feeling well & truly fed up now. I hope he eats something tonight. 

Poor Clare must be so anxious and exausted Xx


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

In some ways that's good news but still maddening that its a mystery.


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Thank you for the updates @JaimeandBree
Still a mystery then, I do hope Little H manages to eat some food tonight, poor boy.
Hugs to Clare xx


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Thanks for the update JB. On one hand it's a relief but on the other, it's oh so frustrating. Exhausting too for HB and Little H.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Thanks again @JaimeandBree for keeping us posted.
Its good news that there has been nothing worrying found but at the same time "not knowing" is so bl**dy frustrating.
Sending eating/pooping vibes to Little H hope it isn't too long before the gorgeous boy is back home .


----------



## Gwen9244 (Nov 10, 2012)

Thanks @JaimeandBree for the updates. Never before have I wanted a cat to poo so badly.


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

Sending lots of hungry vibes and poo vibes, hopefully Little H has movement soon!


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

Only just caught up with this.
Poor Little H!
Sending lots of healing vibes and hugs for you all!


----------



## Orla (Sep 16, 2015)

Oh no, only just seen this. Poor Little H. Sending eating and pooping vibes from here too and hoping you get to the bottom of this mystery soon and can get him home xx


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Good that nothing serious has shown up but how frustrating to still not know what's causing this. I hope he has a clear out over night & his appetite picks up soon. How are you doing @huckybuck? xx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Thanks everyone and so sorry it was a long wait!

Thanks @JaimeandBree for passing on the info.

It's all pretty much as Lynds said.

They can't find a blockage (in a way i'm relieved and in a way I'm not) and apart from some inflammation (which the vet is putting down to him vomiting so badly) everything else looks ok. The final stage is seeing what the biopsies say in a few days.

I will ask tomorrow what they are looking for in those but I think IBD and lymphoma (thanks to Ceiling Kitty's knowledge).

I really hope it's not either but that then doesn't answer why he was so sick so suddenly on Sunday. Looking back I think he was off colour on Sat evening.

I have racked by brain as to could he have eaten anything etc etc

Anything toxic I would have thought would have shown in the bloods. And a bug I would have thought given him dire rear (he's the complete opposite)

My worry now is the nausea and not eating alongside the not going to the loo.

It's day 5 of no food tomorrow so if he hasn't eaten this evening - he was still asleep when the vet called (but they will offer him something) then they will give him a stimulant tomorrow. The vet said he feels confident he will have eaten and hopefully have been to the loo (5 days now) by tomorrow morning (if he eats).

He is going to update me hopefully before he starts consulting in the morning.

What I don't want to do is bring him home having had appetite stimulants and anti sickness for him to go downhill when he comes off them and not know what's causing it.

I have a few more questions written down for the vet tomorrow when he calls regarding all this.

If anyone can think of anything else please say so I can add to my list.

For now I just want hime to have eaten and been to the loo of his own accord and not feel sick anymore. 
I feel so sorry for him having been put through all this and still no answers.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

I really wish I could add to your list of questions! It’s all above my head.

Try think back two days before Saturday! Did he go outside? Did anyone come to the house? 

To have to wait more days for the biopsy results is all added strain. I am so sorry.

Little H is in my prayers for a big poo and to keep a full tummy of food down. Then return to you much happier and healthier 

Big hugs xx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Matrod said:


> Good that nothing serious has shown up but how frustrating to still not know what's causing this. I hope he has a clear out over night & his appetite picks up soon. How are you doing @huckybuck? xx


I'm ok when I hold it together lol!!
A mess when I think about him in there, still being poorly and the stuff he's been through to to now.

The house is so very quiet and empty without him. It's odd because we hadn't realised just how much of a big character and part of our life he is. You'd think with 3 other cats you wouldn't notice but the impact of him missing is huge!!

I woke this morning at the same time he'd normally be looking for my toes. I miss him standing on my windpipe when he's doing his pervy paddling on my head! No one sneezes when I sneeze! There's far less mess on the floor! And less washing up! I bought the shopping in and didn't have anyone nosing in the bags! There's no one watching the soap suds go down the sink when I empty the washing up bowl. No toys in the water. No jumping up my legs when I'm on the phone....

I could go on and on and on....

In the meantime Holly is doing cart wheels lol!!!!!

The diet is going very well but the wine fridge getting emptier by the day!!


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

HB shot in the dark here, you posted a pic of who at your kitchen sink! Was it Little H? Did you use a cleaner different to normal?


----------



## urbantigers (Apr 13, 2014)

Still a mystery then. I'm glad they've found nothing bad and the more that is ruled out the better, but I can understand you just wanting them to find something so that you can start treatment. Fingers crossed he will eat and poop.


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

Poor little man. Could he have an infection I suppose they can check for stuff like that? I seem to remember when you first got him you were concerned about an inherited disorder I can’t remember what it was called, could that be connected?
Hang on in there and keep drinking the wine there should be some answers soon. Oh and I have to say I totally love those fluffy paw pics at the bottom of your posts XX


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

ewelsh said:


> I really wish I could add to your list of questions! It's all above my head.
> 
> Try think back two days before Saturday! Did he go outside? Did anyone come to the house?
> 
> ...


He's only been in his run and there's nothing in there other than the cat trees and shelves. Nothing overhanging or anything like that.

Only people who came to the house are the cleaners (Wed) and one of the cleaners who brings back our ironing. They have been coming for 9 years now and know how strict I am with keeping stuff out of the way.



ewelsh said:


> HB shot in the dark here, you posted a pic of who at your kitchen sink! Was it Little H? Did you use a cleaner different to normal?


It was and always is Little H!! All the same stuff as usual (The pic was taken on the 8th Jan)

I would have thought anything toxic would have shown in the bloods but not ruling this out and will ask tomorrow.

Thank you for praying for him lovely you are very kind xx


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2018)

Good advice keep drinking the wine.. 

Poor you and poor little H though  really feeling for both of you. Hopefully there will be some answers soon xxx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Citruspips said:


> Poor little man. Could he have an infection I suppose they can check for stuff like that? I seem to remember when you first got him you were concerned about an inherited disorder I can't remember what it was called, could that be connected?
> Hang on in there and keep drinking the wine there should be some answers soon. Oh and I have to say I totally love those fluffy paw pics at the bottom of your posts XX


I don't know re infection...will def ask thank you - I was going to ask if they thought they should take a stool sample so will add that too.

I have just asked about PK def - as symptoms can include: severe lethargy (yes) , weakness (yes) , weight loss (yes) , jaundice (don't know) , and abdominal enlargement (don't know) . I asked the vet today if he could have vomited for one reason and the stress of that bought on an episode of PKdef? The answer was he doesn't think he is anaemic (though they haven't repeated the bloods) so doesn't think so but at least I have now mentioned it.

Thank you for the ideas xx


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

My heart is breaking for you Claire and for Little H of course :,-(


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Of course you have thought of everything, you are so careful of your babies, I don’t know anyone more devoted to their cats. 
This is a waiting game, which is just awful for you.

Clare, do you remember me telling you about our terrier. In 2 days she was blind, and in a very bad way, she had every tests done, her pancreas levels were raised along with a whole host of things and we expected the worst, losing her eyes was the least of our worries. After 2 weeks of being in hospital she came home fine and back and forth for 12 months, she came back fighting fit, totally baffled everyone. No rhyme or reason why it happened.

Xxxx


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

More loving thoughts for you and darling Little H. I really wish I could come up with something that everyone could say, 'yes, that's it' but sadly nothing comes to mind. I can only keep adding my positive wishes for your precious boy and hope that he will be better very soon. xxx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

ewelsh said:


> Of course you have thought of everything, you are so careful of your babies, I don't know anyone more devoted to their cats.
> This is a waiting game, which is just awful for you.
> 
> Clare, do you remember me telling you about our terrier. In 2 days she was blind, and in a very bad way, she had every tests done, her pancreas levels were raised along with a whole host of things and we expected the worst, losing her eyes was the least of our worries. After 2 weeks of being in hospital she came home fine and back and forth for 12 months, she came back fighting fit, totally baffled everyone. No rhyme or reason why it happened.
> ...


I do remember of course.
That was amazing..and a little miracle.
I am hoping for a condition that @Ceiling Kitty refers to as "just one of those things" and all will be well in the future.
Thank you xx


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

No idea what to suggest but following your thread and keeping the faith for Little H's recovery very soon xx


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

huckybuck said:


> I'm ok when I hold it together lol!!
> A mess when I think about him in there, still being poorly and the stuff he's been through to to now.
> 
> The house is so very quiet and empty without him. It's odd because we hadn't realised just how much of a big character and part of our life he is. You'd think with 3 other cats you wouldn't notice but the impact of him missing is huge!!
> ...


I really feel for you, you must be out of your mind . Really don't have any suggestions just squillions of positive vibes.


----------



## Brrosa (Mar 21, 2016)

Sending more positive vibes for Little H to start to get better and eat something tomorrow.


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

It's awful when they are ill, particularly if you don't know why. You feel so helpless. I understand what you mean about being relieved but not relieved when no blockage was found. This being left in limbo is just the worst feeling. ((HUGS))


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

If there is anything you need, please shout out. I hope CK’s just one of those things suggestion is what is afoot. I take great relief in his bloods being ok. Also no obstruction. 

Will the vet tempt him with anything super tasty? I am thinking tuna in water as it’s hydration and a bit of something. My all time fav is wet food with warm water added. 

Look after yourself. I know how it is to wish it was you rather than them feeing poorly. X


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

bluecordelia said:


> Will the vet tempt him with anything super tasty? I am thinking tuna in water as it's hydration and a bit of something. My all time fav is wet food with warm water added.
> 
> X


They asked what he usually eats and said they have a buffet for him to choose from so I hope they have something he likes - he is quite set in his ways when it comes to food (I did take his own but they wouldn't take it).


----------



## AmsMam (Nov 25, 2014)

Poor Little H. I hope he decides to try one of the vets' offerings and can come home with you soon.


----------



## Pavonine (Jul 20, 2017)

Hoping for some good news in the morning, and that you manage to sleep a little. Big hugs xxx


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

The drip will keep have kept him hydrated and he can lose a little bit of weight as he is in super condition. He is in great hands and I am willing him to open those bowels and have a bit to eat. X


----------



## Jaf (Apr 17, 2014)

Topping up the good vibes. He just has to feel better soon. Xx


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Praying tomorrow will bring better news and some answers xx


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2018)

Why didnt they take his own food?


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

bluecordelia said:


> If there is anything you need, please shout out. I hope CK's just one of those things suggestion is what is afoot. I take great relief in his bloods being ok. Also no obstruction.
> 
> Will the vet tempt him with anything super tasty? I am thinking tuna in water as it's hydration and a bit of something. My all time fav is wet food with warm water added.
> 
> Look after yourself. I know how it is to wish it was you rather than them feeing poorly. X


I agree bluecordelia, my Max didn't eat for 5 days last year due to a virus the vet said, and I finally managed to get him to lap up the spring water from a tin of tuna, and later added a little tuna and his appetite grew from there. Should he have a sore throat from being sick, putting him off eating, then the tuna flavoured spring water would be gentle on his dear little throat. Do we know if there are signs of a sore throat?


----------



## cava14 una (Oct 21, 2008)

Hope the news is better this morning


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Paws and fingers still all crossed for Little H here too.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Thinking of you today. I hope to come home from work later and hear Little H has turned a corner xx


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

So hoping for some good news today. I wondered about PKDef after you mentioning he has the gene in another thread I think, but would that cause tummy problems like this? Worth asking for sure. 

It's heart rending hearing all the ways in which his absence is felt. I was like that when Ted was in hospital just overnight, and the other two were clinging to me. All positive thoughts he will be home tonight xxx


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

Sorry to hear Little H is still unwell and not home yet. Will they let you visit Clare? Reason I ask is in my experience when mine have been in and not eating they will eat if it is me doing the trying to get them to eat.

Hope for positive news today x


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Thinking of you. Hoping for some good news


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Sending lots more healing and positive vibes, I hope you get the answers soon. You mentioned Lymphoma. 
I have been wrestling with myself on whether to tell you Max’s story. 
5 years ago Max was struggling to go to the toilet this went on for about 1/2 an hour. Then he had liquid coming from his bottom where he was struggling. Then he was being sick. We took him to the vets as we thought he was constipated. The vet said he would take him in and give him an enema.then give him an X-ray. Shortly after coming home we were called to the vets. The vet showed us the X-ray and said there was a shadow inside him and his colon was bent into a u shape. Within 2 1/2 hours of being admitted Max was opened up and one of his lymph nodes had swollen causing his colon to bend. Hence he couldn’t go to the loo. He checked all through his intestines to make sure he didn’t have any blockages, and said they were sending away for a biopsy on the lymph node. They were worried in case it was lymphoma. Thankfully it wasn’t. He was given a drip with antibiotics in and the lymph node went down So the vet said he must of picked up an infection to cause the lymph node to swell. Max has always and still does suffer from constipation. Sometimes his poos are like rocks. So I do worry in case it ever happened again. As poor Max was cut right the way down his tummy. Some of our cat chatters may remember when I was going through this nightmare. They were a tower of strength for me. I am in no way saying what happened to Max is the same as poor Little H and I was reluctant to tell you Max’s story as I was frightened of worrying you further. But it could be that little H has an infection that has caused all this. As you can see everything came out good. So I am sending more get well wishes for Little H.

Viv xx


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Hope Little H is feeling better today, has a meal and a damn good poo.

Lots of love xx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

vivien said:


> Sending lots more healing and positive vibes, I hope you get the answers soon. You mentioned Lymphoma.
> I have been wrestling with myself on whether to tell you Max's story.
> 5 years ago Max was struggling to go to the toilet this went on for about 1/2 an hour. Then he had liquid coming from his bottom where he was struggling. Then he was being sick. We took him to the vets as we thought he was constipated. The vet said he would take him in and give him an enema.then give him an X-ray. Shortly after coming home we were called to the vets. The vet showed us the X-ray and said there was a shadow inside him and his colon was bent into a u shape. Within 2 1/2 hours of being admitted Max was opened up and one of his lymph nodes had swollen causing his colon to bend. Hence he couldn't go to the loo. He checked all through his intestines to make sure he didn't have any blockages, and said they were sending away for a biopsy on the lymph node. They were worried in case it was lymphoma. Thankfully it wasn't. He was given a drip with antibiotics in and the lymph node went down So the vet said he must of picked up an infection to cause the lymph node to swell. Max has always and still does suffer from constipation. Sometimes his poos are like rocks. So I do worry in case it ever happened again. As poor Max was cut right the way down his tummy. Some of our cat chatters may remember when I was going through this nightmare. They were a tower of strength for me. I am in no way saying what happened to Max is the same as poor Little H and I was reluctant to tell you Max's story as I was frightened of worrying you further. But it could be that little H has an infection that has caused all this. As you can see everything came out good. So I am sending more get well wishes for Little H.
> 
> Viv xx


Thank you for sharing this Viv. I am glad you have. 
I feel and hope it's unlikely he has lymphoma but at least they are checking. 
I also feel an infection would have shown up in the bloods but that is on my list to ask.


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

Good luck today, hopefully the biopsies will turn up some answers. Poor boy I hope he eats something.


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

Just sending extra hugs and huge wishes for good news today xxxx


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

huckybuck said:


> Thank you for sharing this Viv. I am glad you have.
> I feel and hope it's unlikely he has lymphoma but at least they are checking.
> I also feel an infection would have shown up in the bloods but that is on my list to ask.


With Max nothing showed up in his bloods. But the vet said that he would put him on ABs to be on the safe side.

Viv xx


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Topping up the munchie/pooping vibes , hope your lovely boy is back home with you soon x


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

Another one topping up the vibes. xx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Well they have called. 
Good news is he’s brighter and charming the nurses this morning. 
The bad news is he’s still not eaten or been to the loo. 
They are giving him an appetite stimulant and focussing on trying to get him to eat something/anything today. 
If he doesn’t go to the loo they will give him a laxative later but they are focussing on food at the moment. 

I am gutted as I had my hopes up he would have had something this morning.


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

Booo!! Sorry it's not better news. Come on Little H eat something and do a poo!!


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Well that sounds better, he is back to his Romeo self. Shame he hasn’t eaten, not surprised though, would we want to eat after all that faffing yesterday and the day before. As long as they get him eating doesn’t matter how, maybe when he eats things will shift a bit.
Why a laxative why not an enama?

Hope your smiling a little xx


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

So pleased to hear that he is brighter today. 

Hopefully now Clare with the appetite stimulants he will eat something. I know it would've been nice for him to eat on his own without the stimulants but at least they are working on his appetite and hopefully that side of things will pick up from there xx 

Sending you both lots of love and well wishes xxx


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

Thank goodness he's feeling brighter*, *though I know that we're all desperate to hear that he's eaten, and had a poo. Poor lad, we all know how feeling rotten makes you not want to eat. Everything crossed here that the appetite stimulant will make him ravenous.

Sending more eating and pooping vibes as well as hugs for his slave( s ).xx


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

Glad he is charming the girls again. I would ask for a bit of something tasty for him. His fav food? 

Will pop back in later as am in Bolton today but he is getting positive vibes from here x


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

Poor boy, why cannot he have his own food, a regulation at the vets? Maybe they would allow boiled chicken or similar?


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

I'm sorry to be a doom monger but you do know that a lot of Cats are reluctant to eat while an inpatient. So I guess you're between a rock and a hard place. My LB refused to eat (years ago) n after ABs n rehydration my vet released him. Once home, He was practically climbing up my legs when he saw me getting his food ready.
Sending you and Little H lots of positive vibes


----------



## Brrosa (Mar 21, 2016)

So pleased he is a little brighter this morning. Have they mentioned if they might force feed him a little food if he still doesn't eat after the stimulant? I hope he eats and feels better soon.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Oh b*gger  , not the news we wanted but at least he is feeling a bit brighter.
If it wasn't for the lack of poo I would agree with @SbanR that he may just not want to eat being away from home.
Hopefully the appetite stimulant will get everything moving in the right direction. xx


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

I've debated whether to ask this, but here goes.....
If all the investigations come back negative, would you take the risk n ask if you could have him home n see if he'd eat then. He's feeling better in himself, rehydrated n an appetite stimulant given. How would he poo if all he has in his gut is a few rock hard pellets??! Perhaps if you can get him to eat, plus a laxative, then hopefully!! 
Just a suggestion!!


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

Are you able to visit him and try an encourage him to eat, he may be more relaxed about it if you could sit with him. Also as you know him best you could see if he’s acting “normally” if you know what I mean. X


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

I know he will get top notch care at the vets and maybe a trip home will get him back eating and feeling like the Little H we all adore. If he doesn’t then there is no reason he can’t go back or Uncle Ralph see him. 

I have seen the vet we don’t mention very often sending pets home as they like their own home comforts xx

Clare hope you and Mr HB are getting through. X


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

I’m sorry to hear he still hasn’t eaten or had a poo, the trouble is you don’t know whether he’s not eaten because he’s at the vets or because he’s not hungry. It is positive that’s he brighter in himself though & charming the ladies.


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

You feel so muted when your babies are ill, human or otherwise. Im really sorry he's no better x .
I did talk to clare before no trace of a sore throat so I think they have ruled out ingested toxins . His tummy being sore would be the projectile vomiting he was doing. Apparently that can cause lesions and irritation. I've been trying to puzzle it out . I like logic and cause and effect. ( theres always one lol)
so just thinking out loud . It's not ingested toxins, it doesn't look like being a foreign body, hes not had any trauma. Non of the other cats are sick and hes not been out So a bug is unlikely. I keep coming back to his bowel motility or his lack of it at this time . Something has stopped the normal flow of events . If this is a bad bout of IBD/S then I would have thought it would have been more gradual , more indications before a complete stop that something was not right . Those of you with cats with bowel problems did it come on gradually ? Or was it catastrophic like little h . The cats in the HB household are heavily monitored lol we know Clare's obsession with all things poop. So not likely something was missed ompus


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I’ve thought about all of this. 

The vets know exactly what food he eats (he is fussy) and I have called the nurse looking after him to emphasise. I am more than happy to take some food over if need be. I think they do have a huge range of pretty much everything (they can cater for 90 cats I believe) He adores dry food, he only gets that as a treat but I would be happy for him to try anything. 

I have considered going there but worried that he might be bright when I’m there but go downhill when I leave again. If nothing changes I will go up tomorrow. 

I feel confident that he would eat there as long as he was feeling ok in himself. 

My biggest worry is bringing him home on medication that masks what’s going on. The vet feels the same. So unless that is the only option he will be staying there until he has been to the loo and eaten. 

I think the laxative is better than an enema as he is a weak cat and it can destroy the good bacteria in his gut maybe.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Just catching up. Was so hoping things would be better though its good he is brighter. I suppose if he hasn't eaten for days, why would he need to poo? I really really hope something will come to light today. I'm sure he must be missing his Mum and his mates a lot. You can't concentrate on anything else can you when they are unwell?


----------



## Gallifreyangirl (Feb 11, 2015)

Sending healing vibes to Little H. Sorry Clare was hoping something would come to light and help you. Please poo Little H and eat.


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

idris said:


> You feel so muted when your babies are ill, human or otherwise. Im really sorry he's no better x .
> I did talk to clare before no trace of a sore throat so I think they have ruled out ingested toxins . His tummy being sore would be the projectile vomiting he was doing. Apparently that can cause lesions and irritation. I've been trying to puzzle it out . I like logic and cause and effect. ( theres always one lol)
> so just thinking out loud . It's not ingested toxins, it doesn't look like being a foreign body, hes not had any trauma. Non of the other cats are sick and hes not been out So a bug is unlikely. I keep coming back to his bowel motility or his lack of it at this time . Something has stopped the normal flow of events . If this is a bad bout of IBD/S then I would have thought it would have been more gradual , more indications before a complete stop that something was not right . Those of you with cats with bowel problems did it come on gradually ? Or was it catastrophic like little h . The cats in the HB household are heavily monitored lol we know Clare's obsession with all things poop. So not likely something was missed ompus


Matilda's ibd was just always there but I guess like anything there can be acute onset or chronic like in my case. Just musing but there are infections that aren't infectious so to speak, again going back to Tilda when she had her kidney infection, she was really really poorly, there was nothing in her bloods to show an infection, her scan showed a small amount of inflammation in that area so an assumptive diagnosis of an idiopathic infection was made & after a long course of antibiotics she was right as rain.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

I have been keeping in touch with Clare and she feels sick with worry! Hopefully by tonight LH will perk up and eat and poo. I can't help feeling he has a nasty infection as not much else can be found to be making him so poorly. Everything crossed we get some good news by tonight. Chin up @huckybuck. xxx


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

Dylan's IBD had a very gradual onset and was absolutely nothing like Little H is going through now. 

I hope that a cause for Little H's malaise can be identified so that Clare can stop imagining worst case scenario's. Come on gorgeous boy, get eating and pooping!!!

xx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Forester said:


> Dylan's IBD had a very gradual onset and was absolutely nothing like Little H is going through now.
> 
> I hope that a cause for Little H's malaise can be identified so that Clare can stop imagining worst case scenario's. Come on gorgeous boy, get eating and pooping!!!
> 
> xx


All the tests so far are not pinpointing to anything but Clare really wants a diagnosis. It's worrying her that he's allowed home and goes downhill again. It's an awful worry but she's coping really well imo. xxx


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Thank you Clare and Soozi’s update. I am so sorry to hear that little H still isn’t eating. I was hoping he would by now. I know how much Clare and Mr HB will be worried over him. I hope he starts to eat soon. I used to visit any of my cats that were in the Veterinary hospital, except Yogi when he was in the Animal Health Trust in Newmarket. We weren’t allowed. I don’t know what Davis rules are, but when I visited mine, unless they were on a drip the nurse would feed them while we were there. It usually did the trick. The only one that wouldn’t eat was Tiga. They ended up giving him a stimulant to get him to eat. 

Viv xx


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Forester said:


> Dylan's IBD had a very gradual onset and was absolutely nothing like Little H is going through now.
> 
> I hope that a cause for Little H's malaise can be identified so that Clare can stop imagining worst case scenario's. Come on gorgeous boy, get eating and pooping!!!
> 
> xx


Meeko too has IBD and just as Dylan his was a gradual realisation that something just wasn't right which took months of scans/xrays/bloods/endoscopy and biopsy to diagnose .
As far as my knowledge goes of it I don't think it affects both ends in the same cat ,Meeko and Dylan both have the vomiting version which if there has to be a silver lining is at least better than the "dire rear" version in a cat with fluffy trousers .


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

The vet has called.

He has eaten!!!!!

Not one but TWO meals since midday when they gave him the stimulant. 

He hasn’t been to the loo yet so will be having a laxative now. 

The plan is to keep offering him food - I did tell the vet how much he eats normally and that I free feed. 

The anti sickness and stimulant wear off by midday tomorrow so then it’s up to him to carry on. 

The vet will call and update again in the morning as normal. 

You cannot believe the smile I have on my face at the moment!!!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Great news - now we just need to hear that it's coming out the other end! Everything still crossed for you xx


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

Oh good boy, little H! So happy for you!
What a relief.


----------



## urbantigers (Apr 13, 2014)

Fantastic! Just got logged in after work and delighted to hear he's had something to eat. Now we just need the other end to co-operate, although obviously answers are wanted too.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Clever Little Huck, he has lots of catching up to do. It’s a wonderful start Clare. Hip hip hooray 

Now we need a big poop!


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Brilliant news, well done LH!! Now get those bowels moving :Mooning


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Just home from work again and so delighted to hear the great news that he has eaten! Baby steps and all that eh? I'm sure once he has some decent food in his belly a poop will be imminent! :Happy


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Fantastic News !!!!!!!!!!! 
What do you mean we cant believe the smile on your face..........Half of PF is grinning with you. Onwards and upwards Little H.
Clare I'm so happy for you,Mr HB and the young man at the centre of all this worry xx


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

That's grand news, well done that lad. Lets hope he's turned a corner and things are on the up. Ooooh, I could kiss a frog!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

This is so random but I was very fortunate to meet up with ceilingkitty for lunch today - she happens to be working locally and it was her day off. It was lovely to have my mind occupied for a couple of hours. 

When we left to drive home there was a lovely rainbow and the sun was brightly beaming from above the clouds. It took my breath away for a minute and I just wondered if it was a good sign...


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Oh that’s fabulous news, yay.
Let’s all hope Little H goes to the toilet & continues to eat.
Sending more positive healing vibes Little H’s way & hugs for you Clare xx


----------



## Brrosa (Mar 21, 2016)

That is great news 
Hopefully tomorrow he is feeling a lot better and can come home


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Fab news  so happy for you. Just the best news xxxx


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Fantastic news!


----------



## Gwen9244 (Nov 10, 2012)

Great news. Hope Little H is home soon.


----------



## Purplecatlover (Mar 12, 2017)

Amazing news! He will be home causing havoc so soon I’m sure  sending positive vibes. Jaspers has all his paws crossed


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

Brilliant news !!!!!!!!. I am so happy for you @huckybuck. I know that you'd feel more reassured if you knew what had caused this but I imagine that you'd be quite happy for this just to resolve and never happen again.

@buffie , unfortunately cats *can *have IBD at both ends. In theory Dylan should have both issues as he has inflammation in his colon as well as further forward. For some reason ,that my vet can't understand ,we haven't had rear end problems.


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Oh, good!!! Now we need a fantastic poo !


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Forester said:


> @buffie , unfortunately cats *can *have IBD at both ends. In theory Dylan should have both issues as he has inflammation in his colon as well as further forward. For some reason ,that my vet can't understand ,we haven't had rear end problems.


Every days a school day  Thanks for the info @Forester


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2018)

huckybuck said:


> The vet has called.
> 
> He has eaten!!!!!
> 
> ...


Brilliant!!! Good boy!


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2018)

huckybuck said:


> This is so random but I was very fortunate to meet up with ceilingkitty for lunch today - she happens to be working locally and it was her day off. It was lovely to have my mind occupied for a couple of hours.
> 
> When we left to drive home there was a lovely rainbow and the sun was brightly beaming from above the clouds. It took my breath away for a minute and I just wondered if it was a good sign...


 
Beaming!
Very happy to see these updates


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

Whoopie!! Good boy Little H.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Fingers crossed he does a nice huge poop! If he vomits again (hopefully not), I would wonder if a blockage can actually be ruled out. So often they pass out of the stomach, then tangle in the intestines. An endoscope can only go so far, so if he does vomit, and I hope he doesn't, I would be asking them to pen him up and have a good feel of all the intestines/a look around while they were in there if he was mine. Drastic I know, but sometimes blockages are a lot further down. I hope they don't give him a gut motility drug as a laxative until they are damed sure it's not a blockage, and focus on more gentle laxatives first. Don't know what CK's thoughts are on this but I would rule out a blockage further down before going down the gut motility route if they suggest that to you after a good few feeds if he voms.

Fingers very tightly crossed here.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

A rainbow sent for you, one thinks! X


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

That’s brilliant news!! I am so pleased. More positive vibes coming little H’s way. Hopefully he will be home soon ruling the house.

Viv xx


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

I am so happy to hear Little H has eaten! Excellent news HB! It has been such a worrying time for you, bless you. x

I hope he continues to make progress and is soon home with you, and back to his cheeky, lively self. 

Thinking of you hun and sending loads of good vibes to Little H  xx


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

Woop woop, well done Little H!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

carly87 said:


> Fingers crossed he does a nice huge poop! If he vomits again (hopefully not), I would wonder if a blockage can actually be ruled out. So often they pass out of the stomach, then tangle in the intestines. An endoscope can only go so far, so if he does vomit, and I hope he doesn't, I would be asking them to pen him up and have a good feel of all the intestines/a look around while they were in there if he was mine. Drastic I know, but sometimes blockages are a lot further down. I hope they don't give him a gut motility drug as a laxative until they are damed sure it's not a blockage, and focus on more gentle laxatives first. Don't know what CK's thoughts are on this but I would rule out a blockage further down before going down the gut motility route if they suggest that to you after a good few feeds if he voms.
> 
> Fingers very tightly crossed here.


Thank you Carly. Yes my thoughts too..I'm not 100% he's out of the woods although hope so!!

They said it was a micro laxative? I think. I will check with CK. as I think she knows what it is.

I've told them I'm not happy for him to come home until he's off all meds and eating without vomiting and going to the loo on his own. And they do agree.

If he does vomit again I will def be thinking blockage and ask them to continue to explore that route.


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

They *can *endoscope from both ends. Dylan had this when he was at Langford as he had inflammation throughout his entire G I tract. I don't know whether Davies' would be able to reach the entirety of Little H's system as he is larger than Dylan so would presumably have longer intestines. I'd imagine that they could reach most of it though.

Hopefully the gentleman in question will poop of his own volition as well as keep his food down, making further endoscopy unnecessary.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

HB, if there is a possibility he has IBD (as I believe your vet has mentioned) then he may vomit due to inflammation in the gut. There doesn't need to be an actual blockage.

Is Little H now aged about 18 mths to 2 yrs old? (sorry if I am way out on his age, I am no good at judging how quickly time passes these days!). But my experience is that when IBD develops (IF it develops I mean) that it seems to be around that kind of age. Not a scientific fact, LOL, just my experience. 

My boys who have IBD have rarely had blockages and their vomiting episodes seem to have been due to gut inflammation every time, (their IBD is vomiting only, no diarrhoea). I can tell when either has an inflamed gut as they suddenly get very hungry and want to eat all the time. In the early days I used to give in to their beseeching thinking it was the right thing to do, but I learnt the hard way that inevitably it led to vomiting episodes and even more of a inflamed gut. Finding a right balance is not easy, and can take time.

Of course dear Little H may not have IBD, and catching up on your reports I thought his symptoms suggested a bug, virus, or a reaction to a vaccination (if he'd just been vaccinated I mean). But all those things seem to have been ruled out as I gather, leaving a few remaining possibilities it seems.


----------



## Eilidh (Oct 2, 2017)

So happy that your boy has eaten something. Hopefully the good news will continue. Xxx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

chillminx said:


> HB, if there is a possibility he has IBD (as I believe your vet has mentioned) then he may vomit due to inflammation in the gut. There doesn't need to be an actual blockage.
> 
> Is Little H now aged about 18 mths to 2 yrs old? (sorry if I am way out on his age, I am no good at judging how quickly time passes these days!). But my experience is that when IBD develops (IF it develops I mean) that it seems to be around that kind of age. Not a scientific fact, LOL, just my experience.
> 
> ...


Thanks CM

He is 3 now.

I asked the vet about thickening and inflammation (on the request of CK) and he said nothing significant.

Did the very first episode happen to be acute with your boys?

He has shown no other vomiting like this before. The only other times have been 3/4 times a year and it's been a hairball.

His eating pattern until last Sat night has always been the same. Aside from he has moved to wanting all his meals in the evening mostly.

I did ask the vet about bacterial infection and virus and he said def still a possibility. He is due his vaccinations but they are going to have to wait until he's 100% now.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Forester said:


> They *can *endoscope from both ends. Dylan had this when he was at Langford as he had inflammation throughout his entire G I tract. I don't know whether Davies' would be able to reach the entirety of Little H's system as he is larger than Dylan so would presumably have longer intestines. I'd imagine that they could reach most of it though.
> 
> Hopefully the gentleman in question will poop of his own volition as well as keep his food down, making further endoscopy unnecessary.


This is worth knowing and if he still vomits after the anti sickness meds stop I will def ask for this.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

@carly87

It's micralax they are using.


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Charity said:


> Ooooh, I could kiss a frog!











(better hope Miss Piggy doesn't find out, though!)

Well, that's good news, Little H  We just need your bowels to do their stuff now, and mummy can come off the Prozac...


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

I have just got in after a very long day but am overjoyed that he had managed 2 meals. Well done H x

Blue was never formally diagnosed asIB. She was always loose and after getting her in the August she was ok until December when everything went dire. She has never had a hairball. Antibiotics helped hugely but her ongoing explosive direrear lead me to CC. 

Maybe when he is home and I hope soon he might need a slight diet change. I know there is no diagnosis of ib. Blue had probiotics to restore gut flora quite often. 

I am so glad he has eaten and now all a no 2 please xxx


----------



## cava14 una (Oct 21, 2008)

So pleased he has eaten. All we neednow is a nice poo


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

I’m so pleased the news is better and he’s eaten now.

I’m probably totally wrong but I can’t help but think if there is something in his intestines the way to get it moving is with food so maybe now he’s eating it might do the trick. You could then have the pleasure of examining his poos and updating your favourite thread....I’ll give that a miss though in case you post a photo 

Everything crossed for a homecoming very soon xx


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

What a good baby boy, so glad to hear he has had a couple of meals. Hopefully this will get his little furry system kick-started for tomorrow. I do hope you get some more conclusive idea of the cause for your own peace of mind though. All fingers and paws crossed for continued good news tomorrow xxx


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

Fingers crossed for poop!!! Xx


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Fingers crossed & hoping Little H has had a good night, eaten some more & had a poop. 
Thinking of you Clare & Little H, positive healing vibes being sent to Little H xx


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

Come on Little H , we're all routing a nice big poo today!!!


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

I hope Little H has eaten some more and most of all had a poo. Sending hugs and positive vibes for your gorgeous boy.

Viv xx


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Topping up the vibes. Any news of a poop?


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

Now that he has eaten, hopefully it won't be too long before the other end does its thing. Glad to hear that things are on the up.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Waiting for news of a poop too  and then we need his biopsy results back clear!


----------



## Orla (Sep 16, 2015)

Also on poop watch. Come on Little H, you can do it xx


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Micralax should be Ok I think. Any poops yet?


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Not such great news today. 

He hasn’t eaten anything else. 

And no poo either. 

But the positive is no vomiting. 

They are going to see if they can get him to eat but if not will give the meds again at lunchtime. 

The vet is disappointed but said it can sometimes take a while for them to get back on the swing. 

I mentioned I was still concerned about nausea and a blockage and he said that he would expect Little H to vomit if that was the case as the fluid would build up. He will monitor him and I said one of the signs of nausea in him is licking lips. 

I do think the vet is listening to me which is good. 

I mentioned that we have hens just in case it was relevant too. 

I probably won’t hear anything now until late afternoon again. 

Absolutely in bits and really worried cause we are heading into the weekend now.


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

Did the vet say how is in himself is he sociable or subdued? I know it’s a waste of time me saying don’t worry so I won’t say it but be hopeful that he gets back to normal soon.xx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

He said he’s quite bright still (he didn’t elaborate like he did yesterday though which makes me think perhaps not quite as bright but I could be over thinking).


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

So sorry it isn’t better news this morning HB, I feel close to tears for you as I know just how unbearable this waiting for news is xxx


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

I don’t think he’d have said it if he wasn’t but he’s not at home so he’s bound to be a bit fed up. Hang on in there xx


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

So sorry that it's not better news, can imaging how you feel. Sending lots of hugs xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

When can you expect news from the biopsies?


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Summercat said:


> When can you expect news from the biopsies?


They said a couple of days (from Wed) so I'm expecting early next week I think


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

Topping up the positive vibes and wishing that there was more that I could do.xx


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

I’m so sorry it’s not better news. I hope and pray he picks up and eats later. Massive hugs for you and your fur and non fur family, and lots more pf vibes for Little H. Will look in later to see how he is.. 

Viv xx


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

Hope you have improvement soon


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Come on Cuzzzzz we needz you fit and well.
All ze PF Aunitez and Unclez are sending the PF vibez your wayz...........and okay I'z sendingz sum too x .

Hope you get some better news later Clare xx


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

I’m sorry the news isn’t as good this morning Clare, I really hope he eats again quickly. I wonder how long it takes to food to go through the digestive system & out the other end, hopefully he’ll produce later on today. Topping up the positive vibes & sending you a huge hug xx


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

If he eats again today with or without medication, he has to poo! Maybe then once this stagnant poo has gone he might feel better!

can’t be good for Little H to have poo in his intestines that long! 

Come on little man, we are all going grey with worry over you! Xx


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I do hope you get the results very very soon Clare. We all want you to have answers and for Little H to be back to his lovely cheeky little self. Big hugs xx


----------



## Pavonine (Jul 20, 2017)

Sorry to hear there wasn’t more good news this morning, but I’m glad he has food in his tummy from yesterday and that he hasn’t vomited. Hoping he just feels really full after not eating for so long. Will keep checking in, thinking of you all xxx


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Thinking of you all. Glad to hear no vomiting so at least he's keeping food down. You must be shredded. Please look after yourself so you'll be in top nurse shape when he comes home xx


----------



## cava14 una (Oct 21, 2008)

Oh dear so sorry it isn't better news. Hopefully the afternoon will bring better news.


----------



## Gallifreyangirl (Feb 11, 2015)

Oh no I am sorry was hoping for some better news for Little H. Keeping fingers crossed he eats and poos of his own free will.


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

Come on H. I am thinking of you xx


----------



## Gwen9244 (Nov 10, 2012)

Topping up on the huge purrey vibes for Little H to eat something and have a poo!


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

Come on little H - have a poo ! You'll feel so much better when you do and then you can go home to your Mummy and the HB's


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

I'm so sorry there isn't better news today yet, but there is still time. Fingers crossed Little H has turned a corner throughout today. Big hugs Clare Xx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

They’ve phoned.

Good ish news.

He had half a meal mid morning, no lunch, but he’s just had a bit now. (No lunch is nothing unusual) 

No poo.

They have stopped the anti sickness because they want to see how he is without it but they have given him antacid tablet instead.

The vet said he’s quite bright.

He’s been passed over to another vet now but because it’s out of hours this one won’t update me unless necessary.

He has asked the vet nurses to call me mid morning to update how he is.

He has said if he starts to eat with gusto and goes to the loo and doesn’t need meds he’s happy for the vet to discharge him.

If however he shows signs of sickness or doesn’t eat then they will just add the meds back in and monitor him until Mon am.

Everything crossed he eats them out of house and home this evening as that’s what he’d do normally.


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

@huckybuck 
Paws crossed for a big chow down tonight!


----------



## Brrosa (Mar 21, 2016)

Thank you for the update
Good that he has managed to eat something and has not vomited.

Fingers crossed for good news tomorrow morning


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

That’s good that he’s had a bit more to eat  I’ve got everything crossed he performs very soon x


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Everything crossed that Little H eats lots tonight, then has a poop.
Thinking of you both & hoping for good news in the morning xx


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Here's hoping LH eats well tonight n has a poo soon


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Well that’s a good little start, let’s hope he goes for it tonight and eats all their food. Then can get that nasty poop out.


Why is it always weekends! It will be a long weekend for you Clare, I hope you can go and get your frustrations out on the golf course.

How are the others finding it without him?


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

Strange as it seems you might find Little H more inclined to eat without the Cerenia ( if that's what he's been given ). When Dylan came back from Langford he refused to eat whilst on oral Cerenia although he ate as normal whilst on the injectable version.

Sending more eating and pooping vibes.xx


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Thanks for the update Clare. Pleased to be reading that your lad has not been sick and has eaten a bit more.
Paws and everything else crossed that it will be "all systems go" from now on and that Little H will soon be back home and making up for lost time xx


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

Glad he has eaten and is brighter. I am sure part of the not eating is him not being at home. Tipsy won't eat at the vets or in the cattery but one home she eats non stop. Given the length of time he hasn't pooed it may be uncomfortable for his to pass which may be delaying. I am sure the vets are on it though.

Hope he is home soon x


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

Yes my two turn down treats at the vets too. I am so glad he eaten a bit. Small little bits on an empty tum is good but I too hope that he goes for it x


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Hoping for good news Clare! Keep strong Lovi!


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

Keep strong and get that wine out too x


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

Once he’s home I’m sure he’ll be eating better could it be be he’s holding it in as he’s not comfortable pooing at the vet in a small pen near where he’s sleeping? I’ve been thinking about you and your little man. For me he’s an extra special forum kitty as he looks so like my dear Popcorn. x


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

ewelsh said:


> Why is it always weekends! It will be a long weekend for you Clare, I hope you can go and get your frustrations out on the golf course.
> 
> How are the others finding it without him?


I haven't played at all since this started lol
a) I just know I wouldn't be able to comcentrate (and very likely burst into tears in a bunker)
b) I can't have my phone on on the course and the timing of the calls just doesn't give me enough time to get a round in.

TBH I haven't missed it but it's hard to keep myself busy!!

They are all absolutely fine!! Holly is positively loving it!! She's been strutting around as if she owns the place!! She is going to be horrified when 
he does come home!!!



Forester said:


> Strange as it seems you might find Little H more inclined to eat without the Cerenia ( if that's what he's been given ). When Dylan came back from Langford he refused to eat whilst on oral Cerenia although he ate as normal whilst on the injectable version.


He's been on the injectable one til now. Fingers crossed!!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Citruspips said:


> Once he's home I'm sure he'll be eating better could it be be he's holding it in as he's not comfortable pooing at the vet in a small pen near where he's sleeping?


Maybe? But he's not a shy boy lol!! He has been known to do a whopper in the utility in full view of the kitchen table full of guests having their dinner!!! He's been using his tray for a wee as they are monitoring that and he seems ok. The vet seems to think it's more to do with not having food to get things going.


----------



## Mummy of Jaffe Joffer (Aug 31, 2011)

I've just seen this thread and have just felt sick for you the whole way through reading it. I was really hoping I'd get to the end and see that Little H was home and himself again.

Poor little guy, I'm pleased he's eaten something and I'm really hoping he poops and gets back into the swing of things this evening. I wish I could be of some comfort, but if nothing else I am sending you a big hug and healing vibes for the little man. I will keep popping in to see how you're all getting on. Xxxx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

@huckybuck see how things are by tomorrow sweetie if he's a bit better you could always go and hit the crap out of a bucket of balls at the driving range. xxx


----------



## Kittynanna (Feb 15, 2015)

Thinking of you and the poorly little man.......so worrying but I am sure that he will soon be home and up to his tricks again - he is in good hands x


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Can't send enough love and hugs to keep you going over the weekend but do hope that you get some very positive news by Monday.
Come on Little H - your sister is missing you


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I couldn't feel much more angst if it were Bunty or Toppy. Glad to hear some positive news, hope it continues so the little mite can get home soon.


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Heimdall had an unknown illness once and was very reluctant to go near the tray or eat, and eventually the vet said - I can't do any more with out invasive surgery, take him home and see what happens, and as soon as he was home he relaxed. Their systems do seem to take a bit of time to get back in to the swing of things as it were.

Paws still crossed for you.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Apparently the nurses have been brushing him and he’s enjoyed it so I do think he feels ok there now thank goodness. I spoke to them about food and how fussy he is (they don’t have any of his usual food which I’m not sure is helping) so gave them some more ideas to try with him. I also asked them to chat to him as he responds well (and will chat back) if he likes you. Oh and mentioned he sneezes back too lol. The more he gets interaction the more safe he will feel.


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

So happy to read that Little H is picking up. Lots of love to you both still xxxx


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

Awe I bet the nurses will love him to bits. Trouble is tomorrow they’ll tell you he has to stay in just so they can have him a bit longer


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

I am hugely relieved HB to hear there are tentative signs of improvement in Little H's health.  Hoping and praying the progress continues apace. xx

Thinking of you hun, and sending loads of good vibes to the dear fellow. xx ((((hugs)))


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

So glad to hear that he's relaxing n getting fussed. Was any reason given as to why you couldn't leave some of his food when they don't have any themselves?


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Thank you for the update. Sending lots more positive and healing vibes for Little H. I am praying he starts eating properly soon. He sounds like he’s in good spirits, so hopefully he is getting back to his old self. 

Viv xx


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

Well if he likes a brush and is getting into it that’s good. I understand that vets feed their own food. Maybe they don’t want the mither of odd tins with exotic stuff in. 

I would be taking a bit in a pot at your visit to see what he does. 


Clare again hope you are getting through. It feels like something is missing when one isn’t home xx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

No news yet.



SbanR said:


> So glad to hear that he's relaxing n getting fussed. Was any reason given as to why you couldn't leave some of his food when they don't have any themselves?


I really don't know. I had it bagged and labelled along with his eye drops (they were happy to take those).

I understand about blankets and meds because of cross contamination.

But not sure why they wouldn't take his food. The vet said he would have a buffet of all sorts to choose from but when I phoned the nurse hadn't heard of canagan (or applaws) or hi life tempt me tuna, or any of the top quality dry foods.

If he can't come out today I will ask if I can take some over for him if he's not eaten.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Hoping to hear news of a big smelly poop today! Xx


Of course he is winning over the nurses! Who could resist such a cheeky chap x


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Hoping to hear good news this morning, come on Little H we are all wishing you well. Hoping Little H has eaten & had a poop.
Sending you hugs Clare xx


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

I imagine that the food thing may initially be incase they suspect an intolerance/allergy to the food causing the vomiting. I know mine have been put on the vets food to see if it continues. However if not eating continues the vet is normally ok to try what they are use to. May be worth asking again see if they change their mind about trying what he is used to. 

Hope he is eating and pooing when you get an update today.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Morning everyone! 
THE EAGLE HAS LANDED!!!!!! 
Latest update is LH will be coming home today! He is eating now and has poo’d 
This is brilliant news! So Happy! 
I might have a bit more info later when Clare comes back down to earth! She tearing around getting ready to go and get him.
Laters lovely cat chatters! I know I can thank you on Clare’s behalf for all your good wishes and support. 
XXX


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Yay!!!! I’m so happy, great news xx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

He’s still on antacids and if needed needs to have another appetite stimulant tomorrow. But it’s all good. xxx
Thanks everyone. xxx


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Thank you for this brilliant update @Soozi i am so happy for Clare, I cried reading this. Looking forward to reading about Little H coming home.

Viv xx


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

Fantastic news! I can’t wait to hear he’s home, feeling more himself and getting up to his usual mischief. XX


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

*Fantastic News 









*​


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

It wouldn’t surprise me if Clare rushed out in her Pjs and slippers if I’m honest!!


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Yipppeeee great news!


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

ewelsh said:


> Yipppeeee great news!
> 
> View attachment 342376


ROFL! That's brilliant! :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Woohoo for poo! Well done LH! So pleased he’s coming home HB, hopefully he’ll eat you out of house & home when he gets back xx


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

Hurray for Poo!!!


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

No matter how much I love logic lol . I will take a much better h at home without a diagnosis than him in hosp with one 
Well done that young man . Never was a poop so welcomed . So pleased for you Clare x


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Awww amazing news. Actually had tears in my eyes to read that Little H is stable enough to be home with his mummy xxx so so happy for you Clare. Wish we had known yesterday, I could've sent you a Yankee candle to light for Little H's homecoming lol. I washed the bedding, lit my candles, put the flags out lol when Edward came home from neutering lol. My boys got me daft lol. 

Lots of love Clare and Little H xx long may he continue to make good progress xxxx


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Wonderful, amazing news - couldn't be happier! Well done Little H and lots of love to your Mummy too. Looking forward to hearing about your homecoming! Xx


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

YIPPEE! Hang up the bunting! Never was a poo so waited for. Cheering up n down the land n around the world
We now need photographic evidence:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I’m in the car on the M1 so excited!!!!


----------



## Vanessa131 (Nov 16, 2014)

H, seriously, all this stress for your mum because you didn't fancy a poo?!


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Fab-u-lous!!!! Best news of the weekend. Well done Little H, now lets get you home where you belong.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

ewelsh said:


> Yipppeeee great news!
> 
> View attachment 342376


That's a new keyboard you owe me  x


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

Woohoo, great news, such a relief, bet you can't wait to pick him up


----------



## Brrosa (Mar 21, 2016)

He will be so excited to come home 
So pleased he is feeling better


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)




----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

Oh good news indeed! So happy for you!


----------



## Purplecatlover (Mar 12, 2017)

Such amazing news!!!!!!! Xxx


----------



## claire8234 (Mar 8, 2013)

Fantastic news  xx


----------



## Mummy of Jaffe Joffer (Aug 31, 2011)

Yay!!! I'm so pleased he is getting to come home today.


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2018)

Very exciting news!


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Never beforre was a smelly heap so welcomed and celebrated !
Great news, welcome home little H !xxxx


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

Oh thank heavens to Betsy and anyone else. Great news!!

Hope he is back now and strutting x


----------



## Gwen9244 (Nov 10, 2012)

Yay! Well done Little H for your lovely poo! Bet you can't wait to get home!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

He's home!!!


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Gorgeous boy ! xxxxxx


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

He looks so well! Is that him having something to eat? Bet he's over the moon to be back home & you along with him


----------



## Reets (Feb 19, 2014)

This has made my weekend. So pleased to see Little H is back home and has eaten and pooed today. Continue to be well, little one. We all love you.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Welcome home Little H


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

huckybuck said:


> View attachment 342411
> View attachment 342412
> View attachment 342413
> View attachment 342414
> ...


that face says it all - "what's all the fuss about, I've only done a poo !"
Well done Little H, bet you're relieved that's out  and please don't scare us all like that again !


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

We haven’t been home long and he’s eaten a whole tin of canagan, a couple of treats and a few bits of chicken!!!!

He is so bright it’s a joy to see!!

He is very skinny and very bony though 
He’d lost .2kg since yesterday (I’m putting that down to the poo lol) 
His back bone and cheek bones are so pronounced. 

I need to fatten him up but little and often. He needs to put back 1.1kg somehow!

The nurses have definitely been looking after him - his coat is lovely so I know they have been grooming him lots.

He is so happy to be home. But he is tired. I expect he hasn’t slept much as there would have been too much going on. I’ll take him up with me for a siesta this afternoon. 

Huck has completely ignored him!! Holly has a face like thunder but Grace has really surprised me. She is so confused...hissing and growling at him. Hopefully she’ll soon realise it is her brother despite the funny smell! 

I didn’t get to see a vet, only a nurse. But the vet we saw will call us on Monday.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Awwwwwww, will'ya just look at that sweet boy! He looks purrfect!!  Bless him  I am sure he will soon regain the weight with an appetite like that, LOL.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

So pleased and relieved he is back home with you hun xx


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Welcome home you gorgeous lad. Bet you enjoyed that meal!
Have the others met him yet? Are they welcoming?


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

You must be feeling on top of the world, now you can get weight back on him! He does look very well cared for, his coat is lovely.

I’m so glad he is home. Let’s hope this biopsy result come back all clear now. 


Welcome home Little H, we all have missed you and have worried us all. You owe me wrinkle treatment!

Xxx


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

Woohoo, welcome home little man.


----------



## Mummy of Jaffe Joffer (Aug 31, 2011)

He looks so chuffed to be home and his coat looks superb.

We gave Fry goats milk mixed with some boiled water along with his food to help him put on weight the first time he was poorly. It did seem to help and it kept his fluids up. I know Little H is fussy, but might help. 
Once the vet smell fades Grace will be fine with him, you just might need to do a bit of scent swapping to help things along.

Sooo pleased for you, I bet it feels like a weight has been lifted off your shoulders.


----------



## Brrosa (Mar 21, 2016)

So pleased he is home :Joyful:Joyful

He looks as gorgeous as ever 

Hopefully he will get to his usual weight soon


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Look at him! 'What was all the fuss about Mum?' 
You must be so pleased to have him home and he looks more than happy to be back :Cat
Hope you get some answers on the cause of the problem and good luck with fattening him up. My girls usually do well on kitten food or raw when they're skinny from feeding kittens


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Just look at him <3 

Welcome home beautiful boy xxx


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

I couldn't be more happy for you HB.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Lovely to see the gorgeous lad back home and looking very well considering what has been going on.
I must say they have done a marvellous job of preserving his lovely jacket,when Meeko had his ultra sound at RDV they shaved his belly to within an inch of its life.
Poor boy was a bit chilly around the nether regions.
Hopefully next week will bring an answer but I'm sure ,right now you are just happy to have your boy home. xx


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

Lovely and overjoyed to see him home. 

Lots of nice wet food that’s gets through him . That weight will pile x


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Oh it’s so lovely to see little H home. He’s looking stunning. He will soon put his weight back on. I am so pleased for you. 

Viv xx


----------



## cava14 una (Oct 21, 2008)

So pleased he's home. I bet you will all sleep well tonight:Cat


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Aw bless him, his coat looks lovely but he does look slimmer. I'm sure he will put that back on very quickly now he is eating properly. Xx


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Welcome home gorgeous boy, so pleased he’s home xx


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

So utterly delighted to hear the beautiful lad is home where he belongs. I'm sure he will fill out with a bit of TLC from his devoted mum and dad. I wondered about kitten food, if he would consider it, but little and often is good, you are right, so it doesn't faze his little tummy.

So pleased and hope u got mucho snuggles this afternoon xxx


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Wonderful news!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

buffie said:


> Lovely to see the gorgeous lad back home and looking very well considering what has been going on.
> I must say they have done a marvellous job of preserving his lovely jacket,when Meeko had his ultra sound at RDV they shaved his belly to within an inch of its life.xx


I think he has quite a few comb overs lol!!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Well we've tried to have a nap










But every time I went to drop off he insisted on doing his pervy squish around my head!! He must have done it 6 times - each time lasting 20 mins lol!!
I've given up!!!!!!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Oh marvellous! He's tired now lol!


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Well, I'm so very very pleased for you that he's been allowed home. What wonderful nws!


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Aahhh! Just wake me up when it’s dinner time please Mum!


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

huckybuck said:


> I think he has quite a few comb overs lol!!
> 
> View attachment 342477


.............and they say the camera never lies 
 Thats some "Boris Johnson" you've got there Little H  , just as well you have a wardrobe of winter woollies to pick from


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Well.

News flash!!!!

He has had another canagan and a tiny bit of good dry (he hoofed this and stole Grace’s despite her hissing at him furiously) And he’s had a good drink of water too. 

Then he went to the litter tray...

I will update the “other’ thread with photos but it was only small and looked normal, though a bit dark, however, when I broke it up to have a close look it’s just completely fur!!!!

I have a feeling I may have found the answer and if so have a sneaky suspician the next couple of movements will show the same thing.


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

Goodness me! Just logged in for the first time this week and for once quite glad I've missed all the worry :Cat

I'm pleased that little h is on the mend/home/pooped


----------



## Gwen9244 (Nov 10, 2012)

2 poos in 1 day! Well done Little H! Could well be he needed a little help to pass this?


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Oh, bless him, he looks a bit pooped (excuse the pun). Wonder if you've found the whole problem now you've checked the poo and its full of fur.


----------



## Pavonine (Jul 20, 2017)




----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

Oh such lovely pics I’m so happy to see him back. I expect he doesn’t smell right to the others but that will pass. Time to totally spoil him now. I bet your so happy xx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Amazingly Holly hasn’t hissed once though she is wary of him (and he’s leaving her alone) Huck acting as if nothing’s happened but Grace’s reaction is so bad I am quite shocked by it. She is so laid back, social, welcoming and interested in anyone new, I can’t quite fathom it. 

The only thing I can think of is perhaps the hierarchy has changed in the house and she is making sure he comes in at the bottom.

The others definitely recognise him despite the smell so I just can’t understand why she doesn’t.


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

What a rollercoaster of a week you have had. Sorry I missed the thread

Pleased Little H is home and feeling a lot better.


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Very glad all is well, LH is home, his mummy can sleep tonight x


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

huckybuck said:


> Amazingly Holly hasn't hissed once though she is wary of him (and he's leaving her alone) Huck acting as if nothing's happened but Grace's reaction is so bad I am quite shocked by it. She is so laid back, social, welcoming and interested in anyone new, I can't quite fathom it.
> 
> The only thing I can think of is perhaps the hierarchy has changed in the house and she is making sure he comes in at the bottom.
> 
> The others definitely recognise him despite the smell so I just can't understand why she doesn't.


Trust the girls to cause the problems!


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

If the hire-archy is the case, rub his scent all over her (you know the usal tricks for that). She could also be pickingon him as he's unwell, as sometimes they do that despite having to rub along together for so long. get your scnet all over him too. Let him kip on a sweaty laundry pile, rubbing with worn/smelly socks or even nickers as yuck as it can sound (nickers will smell much, much more strongly of you and will get the point across to Grace that he belongs to you, top cat, and she belongs to him because he has marked her). Even if all of that isn't true, it will give her enough pause for thought when she sees him that it will allow them to reintegrate and work out a replacement system that works for everyone. Sleep in your nicks tonight (tell hubby he will just have to make that sacrifice, lol), then start tomorrow.

Yep, just another example of the lengths truly crayz cat people will go to.

*disclaimer* I have never had to use the nicks on mine, but a friend swears by it...


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

carly87 said:


> If the hire-archy is the case, rub his scent all over her (you know the usal tricks for that). She could also be pickingon him as he's unwell, as sometimes they do that despite having to rub along together for so long. get your scnet all over him too. Let him kip on a sweaty laundry pile, rubbing with worn/smelly socks or even nickers as yuck as it can sound (nickers will smell much, much more strongly of you and will get the point across to Grace that he belongs to you, top cat, and she belongs to him because he has marked her). Even if all of that isn't true, it will give her enough pause for thought when she sees him that it will allow them to reintegrate and work out a replacement system that works for everyone. Sleep in your nicks tonight (tell hubby he will just have to make that sacrifice, lol), then start tomorrow.
> 
> Yep, just another example of the lengths truly crayz cat people will go to.
> 
> *disclaimer* I have never had to use the nicks on mine, but a friend swears by it...


Rofl

The knickers will be kept on tonight and sweaty pjs too. Will rub him all over tomorrow!!

And I will do the opposite too; get his scent on her as well.

I am inclined to think it's the smell (though why she has reacted so badly compared to the others I'm not sure ETA see later comment ) as I just bought his favourie toy in, that had been left in the basket at the vets (so it wasn't with him just stored) and she has gone berserk hissing, growling and frowning at it.

ETA
I have just held her while he's near and she's hissed at him and she's trembling bless her. I think she's actually really frightened.

They used to be best buddies - he I s so confused it's sad.

The only thing I can put it down to is that he smells of numerous cats/strangers and she is remembering the stress of her first and last cat show perhaps??

Lots of scent shopping will need to be done tomorrow!!!!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

On a positive note..

He’s been asleep on and off since 8pm and has just got up, come downstairs and asked for food. He’s had another canagan tin and licked the plate clean and had another half as well. 

And had a small wee!


----------



## cava14 una (Oct 21, 2008)

That sounds great! Keep up the good work bonnie lad:Cat


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

It sounds like his system is well and truly on the move again. It must be vile to be full of hair, if that's the cause. Would it help to give Grace a calming spot on along with all the scent swapping? It does sound fear based, bless her. I'm sure she will calm down again with time, but it's the last thing you need after everything!


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Poor Gracie, they must all be quite confused at the moment. I'm sure it will all calm down over the next day or two. Xx


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

How is he this morning?


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Hope you all had a settled night & Gracie is less stressed with LH this morning.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

And poor Grace?


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

How is Little H this morning? I have had this problem everytime one of mine went into the vet hospital. I too did the scent swapping (I didn’t know about the sweaty clothes and nicks. ) but I also switched my pet remedy on as well. 
Within a couple of days everything settled down. It’s most likely the smell from the vet that’s upsetting her. I hope all settle down with each other soon. 

Viv xx


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Aww poor Grace, I hope she settles down once the vet/strange smells go. 
How’s Little H this morning? xx


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

I had this issue as Iv smelt of the vets and the smoke. Blue looked confused. I slept and stayed on the bed next to Iv. She eventually plucked up the courage and wanted to see. She came in the room and jumped next to us. There was a fair bit of hissing and I stayed put in case of handbags. I didn’t quite trust Blue for a day or so near him on her own as a swipe off her would have been awful. Iv was in my sons room so Blue lurked in my room and eventually curiosity got the better of her.

Give them both a bit of time and it will settle . It’s upsetting as they are out of synch. I also fed them together in the room. Maybe magic dreamies might be a deal maker? 
I hope you have a lovely relaxing day and it’s great that he is home but the positive vibes are still coming your way x


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

@huckybuck
Lovely pics:Cat

I agree he smells different coming from the vet, that is common. Once he smells like himself again things should be fine.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

How is his nibs today? Also how is poor Gracie? Does she need another pheasant tail feather?

Libby must be a very odd cat, if I bring one of the dogs or cats back from the Vets, she rubs herself all over them!


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Just checking in to see how the HB's are especially HRH Little H ,who does seem to be well on the way to recovery .
Poor Gracie it does sound as though she is totally confused by it all ,hopefully it wont be long before she realises its her friend and not some random stranger mums brought home.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Apart from Grace it's all good here!!!

He slept well, my toes were hunted at 7 and he's had a bit of play. He didn't eat his breakfast early (not surprising after his midnight dinner) and didn't really expect him to eat anything til this afternoon......










He's had a good drink too. I've decided to hold back on the appetite stimulant today and see if he's ok without it.

I am now on poo patrol lol!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

The Grace issue is still on going which is a shame. I've changed all the friends and calm diffusers to fresh ones, given her a spot on and going to concentrate on scent swopping.

I've just brushed him and then tried to brush her (same brush) and she's hissed at the brush.

She is actually staying in the same room now - giving him daggers. I will do everything @carly87 suggested to try to get him to smell more like home as quickly as possible.

He doesn't smell at all bad to me but it isn't the same smell as when he's at our usual vets which funnily enough I think she would have coped with as that was familiar.

I can only think he must have the smell of a lot of cats about him and this is triggering off bad memories of the cat show. It's the only explanation of the extreme reaction I can think of.

Hoping it will get a bit better as it's a shame for him because he doesn't understand what's going on. He tried to chattter to her earlier and she hissed back at him so then he ended up hissing back at her.

I'm sure it will settle soon but I hope it doesn't change their relationship long term.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

I’m sure it will soon blow over Hun. Having been in the hospital for quite a while the scents of Vet and other animals would have permeated his fur it might take a few days before he smells of home again.  xxx


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I was going to say the same as Soozi. I think when its a quick visit to the vets, by the time they've got home its mostly gone but having been in there a couple of days, it probably clings more so will be a bit longer to get rid of. Poor Gracie must be very suspcious who this Little H look alike really is. Glad he's perky this morning.


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

He sounds in fine fettle :Cat I’m sure Grace will be fine with LH once the smell has fully worn off.


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Poor Grace, Little H and mummy :,-( You've had a terrible time of it Clare . Hopefully normal service will resume in the HB household soon as the smell of the vets wears off on Little H xxx


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

Clare they will get back there. Gracie might be sulking and feel that something has happened. 

How about a few treats in your hand which you give H first then G? The mix might be enough. I was upset when it happened to me as it felt like it it was Iv suffering. 

Blue is more of a madam than Gracie I think so keep strong x


----------



## urbantigers (Apr 13, 2014)

I've been awol for the past couple of days but I'm delighted to read that Little H is home, having proved he can both eat and poo . Sorry to hear that Grace is a bit upset by it all but it's likely just the eau de vet. May take a few days to settle down and for her to realise he's the same Little H who used to live there!


----------



## Orla (Sep 16, 2015)

Just catching up on this. Woohooo, welcome home Little H!!! So happy to hear this :-D xx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

He's eaten me out of house and home today, has had another poo and is finally catching up on his sleep!!!


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Aww bless him! That’s a beautiful photo of a cat who’s loved very much x


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

@huckybuck Awww doesn't he look relaxed.bless!
Any more fur in the poo? 
 xxx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Soozi said:


> @huckybuck Awww doesn't he look relaxed.bless!
> Any more fur in the poo?
> xxx


Yes quite a bit but this was much softer and a bit more pooy.


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

huckybuck said:


> He's eaten me out of house and home today, has had another poo and is finally catching up on his sleep!!!
> 
> View attachment 342666


Aww bless, such a gorgeous boy, lovely picture xx


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Glad he's getting back to being his gorgeous self. That was a very worrying few days.


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

Fab news x


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

HB, something else to try is to go buy scented baby talc. Boots not Johnsons as it's too greasy. Put a load in all their coats and groom it right down to the roots with a comb. Use the same comb on all cats. Put Gracey in her own room and let H mingle with the others so he can pick up the scent of communal areas. Give Gracey loads of fuss, and a blanket or something, maybe the same part of the bed H has been lying on. Lots of love and cuddles, then after half a day or so, release into genral population again once he's ettled. Works if I bring my guys back from stud every time.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

carly87 said:


> HB, something else to try is to go buy scented baby talc. Boots not Johnsons as it's too greasy. Put a load in all their coats and groom it right down to the roots with a comb. Use the same comb on all cats. Put Gracey in her own room and let H mingle with the others so he can pick up the scent of communal areas. Give Gracey loads of fuss, and a blanket or something, maybe the same part of the bed H has been lying on. Lots of love and cuddles, then after half a day or so, release into genral population again once he's ettled. Works if I bring my guys back from stud every time.


Thanks @carly87 I'll get some.

It's definitely getting easier - the odd hiss if he gets too close but she is ok being groomed and playing and eating in front of him. We will get there I'm sure.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

No news this morning. The vet has usually called by now for my update so I think he will call this afternoon now. He did say either way he would phone Mon. Perhaps the results aren’t back yet. 


He’s doing brilliantly. Eating and drinking fine. Expect poo no 3 this afternoon. I haven’t given the appetite stimulant. He’s currently chattering to the birds. I haven’t weighed him yet but I think his back bone is slightly less pronounced. 

Grace is a bit better with him. Still the odd hiss but I can see another slight improvement. I reckon we are 75% there.


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

That's great news, hopefully everything will be back to normal really soon.


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

That’s fantastic news Clare. I am sure everything will be back to normal soon. It doesn’t usually take long for their coat to start to smell of home. Then Gracie will start to accept Little H. The talc is a good idea too. I have had to use it once on my boys. 

Viv xx


----------



## cava14 una (Oct 21, 2008)

Just what we wanted to hear! Roll on or out the next poo


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Well it’s wonderful he is on the mend, you just need the biopsy results back to confirm if there is an issue or not then you can move on from there, you or Little H cant go through this again! X


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I'm sure the vet will be really pleased with your positive update. Hope the results come back OK then life can get back to normal for one and all


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

So good to hear. Really hoping the results will be clear and it will have been the mother of all hairball incidents! X


----------



## Gallifreyangirl (Feb 11, 2015)

So glad to hear Little H is well, shame about Grace but she seems to be getting there with him.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

All sounding a lot more positive now,all you need is the biopsy results to come in which will hopefully be clear x


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

I have just read the 26 pages .... So sorry LH has been unwell but so happy he is on the mend. I remember his I felt when Pooh had to spend days and nights at the vets having ultrasound, enemas, X-rays and everything else. I kept crying all day and couldn't eat. But you girls were always here to cheer me up. This community is really great and supportive xx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Thanks everyone!!

Still waiting for the vet to call eek it's usually about now!!

He's had his 3rd poo and it's a normal one - no hair!!!!!
His eating pattern seems to be getting more normal (for him) 
I'm making a note today of how much and when so I can see. 

Better day with Grace too...I have just managed to get them nose to nose sharing a webbox stick without incident...until it ran out lol!!!


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

Told you treats would do it!!!

Glad you are getting there. Xx


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Glad to that things continue to improve. Just need to hear that the biopsy results are all clear now!


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Have we had an update on Little H biopsy results or have I missed a thread somewhere?

X


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

ewelsh said:


> Have we had an update on Little H biopsy results or have I missed a thread somewhere?
> 
> X


I was just about to ask the same question,hope everything has settled down in the HB house now x


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Me too!

Viv xx


----------



## Gallifreyangirl (Feb 11, 2015)

Me as well.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Thanks for thinking of us!!

I have been waiting for the vet to call and phoned them in the end yesterday. 
The vet was in London but he called me back this morning.

They have found mild - moderate inflammation in the small intestine (Eosinophills and lymphocytes) He also mentioned spiral bacteria in the stomach. 

(He mentioned perhaps he should have done a stool test when he did eventually go, but not sure if it would have shown anything)

I told him about the hairy poo lol and that he is eating well but perhaps not to the full extent he was before. 

He said that there are a number of things which could be/have cause the biopsy results - a problem with hairballs esp the size of his could be one, bacterial infection another, worms (but he's an indoor cat?) another and the start of IBD another. 

The plan is to give him Panacur. Then to monitor his eating and weight. He would hope that in a few weeks he would be eating normally again and that his weight back to where it was. And to monitor his poos too. 

For peace of mind I am tempted to take a stool sample and get it tested for campylo and helico etc 

I am going to keep him on the canagan for now but remove hi life tempt me (which he has gone off) and try to include applaws with pumpkin daily. Allowing a tiny bit of good dry as a treat as I need to him to gain weight and he loves it!!

IF he doesn't put the weight back on or worse loses then I will speak to the vet again. 

As an aside this was the first morning he has not eaten breakfast again since we had him home and he hasn't had much for lunch either so I think I may give him the antacid and then perhaps the appetite stimulant tomorrow if I think he needs it.


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Thank you for the update @huckybuck If you feel you need to do a poo test then it can only put your mind at rest if there is nothing there. When Yogi was tiny and he had all the tests I did a poo test to see if anything nasty was going on. The vet said he had campylobacter, that's when they gave him yet another antibiotic. I hadn't met Kevin at this stage. That night after 2 doses of the antibiotic Yogi collapsed. We rushed him to out of hours vet, that's when we met Kevin. He took one look at him and said his problem was numerological. He did some tests and referred us to the Animal Health Trust. They did blood, urine, and fecal test and they said there was no campylobacter there at all. Then they did the MRI and spinal tap and found the inflammation of the spine. Give little H a gentle hug from me.

Viv xx


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

huckybuck said:


> *The plan is to give him Panacur. * Then to monitor his eating and weight. He would hope that in a few weeks he would be eating normally again and that his weight back to where it was. And to monitor his poos too.


Wish you good luck with that! That is the one and only drug I've ever had to towel wrap Charlie-girl for. Drontal working tablets? No problem! Morning Meloxidyl? She comes and sits at my feet. Joint supplement capsules the size of a liquorice torpedo? Straight down! But Panacur liquid - run for the hills, fight every drop - and throw it back up over your offending slave if you get the chance...

Seriously, Lorelei took it better than her, and I have to towel wrap Lori for just flea treatment spot on. Thankfully in our case it was just a precaution after a few runny bums, but I honestly hope never again, that was ten days I don't want to repeat!


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

HB I agree, peace of mind has a lot to answer for. Get your sample and take things from there. 

X


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

[QUOTE="Jesthar, post: 1065099417, member: 1274309"*]Wish you good luck with that! * That is the one and only drug I've ever had to towel wrap Charlie-girl for. Drontal working tablets? No problem! Morning Meloxidyl? She comes and sits at my feet. Joint supplement capsules the size of a liquorice torpedo? Straight down! But Panacur liquid - run for the hills, fight every drop - and throw it back up over your offending slave if you get the chance...

Seriously, Lorelei took it better than her, and I have to towel wrap Lori for just flea treatment spot on. Thankfully in our case it was just a precaution after a few runny bums, but I honestly hope never again, that was ten days I don't want to repeat! [/QUOTE]

I second that. Make sure that you get plenty. When Dylan was prescribed Panacur my vet gave me far more than I needed, then I found out why. At least 50% got sprayed around the kitchen. We used the paste.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Let us know how you got on with the panacur HB!


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

I have panache paste which goes in wet food. Get it off viovet.

Blue had her poop tested which showed a raised crypto. Antibiotics sorted it. We still had pooping ++for ages after though. I hope H gets settled as I wouldn’t wish ib on anyone . I think if it was ib he would have already flared xx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Jesthar said:


> Wish you good luck with that!


I was offered liquid, paste or granules to go in food so opted for those - fingers crossed!!! I need him to be hungry so may have to do the appetite stimulant!!



ewelsh said:


> HB I agree, peace of mind has a lot to answer for. Get your sample and take things from there.
> 
> X


Picked up some sample bottles at the same time so will get these and drop in Sat or Monday.



bluecordelia said:


> Blue had her poop tested which showed a raised crypto. Antibiotics sorted it. We still had pooping ++for ages after though. I hope H gets settled as I wouldn't wish ib on anyone . I think if it was ib he would have already flared xx


They have seen evidence of Helicobacter being present and I know it's a long course of ABs if needed - hopefully the stool sample will tell.

I am not convinced at this stage it's IBD either for similar reasons (I'm sure I'd have noticed a change in eating and stool before all this) but obviously I won't rule it out.


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

@huckybuck , my previous vet told me that helicobacter cannot be diagnosed from a stool sample, only by sampling the stomach, which has been done in Little H's case. I really hope that you don't have to treat him for it. I treated Dylan before he went to Langford ,- just in case he had it, but it is something that I regret doing as it turned out unnecessary and was not at all pleasant. Treatment is a combination of 2 antibiotics and a Proton pump inhibitor .


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Forester said:


> @huckybuck , my previous vet told me that helicobacter cannot be diagnosed from a stool sample, only by sampling the stomach, which has been done in Little H's case. I really hope that you don't have to treat him for it. I treated Dylan before he went to Langford ,- just in case he had it, but it is something that I regret doing as it turned out unnecessary and was not at all pleasant. Treatment is a combination of 2 antibiotics and a Proton pump inhibitor .


EEK ok will make a note and hang fire - I think I'll still do stool sample as even Ralph joked I probably won't rest til it's done anyhow.

As an aside I have just weighed him and thrilled because he's put on 0.2kg!!!!!

He's a lot brighter today too so fingers crossed long it may continue.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

That’s a good weight in such a short time period


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Granules are no good as they can taste them and won't touch the food. Change your mind if you can to liquid, as you can get that right to the back of the throat quicker... You need to be quick! Tip: Put liquid in the fridge. For some reason it makes it taste less foul (a tip I got from an experienced breeder which works wonders), then treat straight out of the fridge. It's a good idea to have a syringe of water to go in afterwards so that when they spit, it's mostly water, but to be fair, expect your walls, yourself, your floors and your ceilings to be covered in the stuff... And that's only in mild cases where you're lucky!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I had to use Panacur last year or year before (can’t remember) when they all got that awful bug. It was the paste that time and yes it was horrific!!! 

I’m not 100% convinced he needs it being an indoor cat - if he goes out it’s into a covered run with patio flooring, 

I will try though as I feel I need to eliminate all possibilities so let’s see how it goes. 

Wish there was a way to hide it in dry lol we’d be home and laughing!!


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

I always used granules for my kittens hidden in a little tuna. They never refused it.


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

huckybuck said:


> I'm not 100% convinced he needs it being an indoor cat - if he goes out it's into a covered run with patio flooring,


Small chance but could he have caught a mouse?


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

Oops posted before I’d finished lol... my two sat, one either side of the fridge, all night because there was a mouse under it... saying that my house is old so mice do find their way in.


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

Fabulous news about the weight gain.

If you do have to treat for helicobacter I would recommend avoiding an AB combination involving azithromycin if you can. I believe that this was the one which made Dylan feel so rough. I think that most regimes include metronidazole instead , however Dylan couldn't have that as he reacts badly to it.

How is the Panacur administration going ?

xx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Thanks lovely 
I haven't started yet - OH had given him breakfast this morning already. 
Really good news though he had 2 tins for breakfast!!
I will try the panacur this afternoon.


----------



## Gwen9244 (Nov 10, 2012)

So glad to hear that Little H is eating well and putting on weight!! Long may it continue.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Panacur :Stop

I can hear the rumpus already! Good luck, brace yourselves, cover all your walls, your face plus goggles on

Dangerous business


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Just a quick update as a few of you wanted to know...

He is still doing really, really well 

I have just weighed him and he's nearly 7.7kg now. It's a nice steady weight gain which I am thrilled about.

I actually think I can feel it on his back too - his back bone isn't quite as sharp as it was.

He is eating normally again now too - back to approx 6 small meals a day plus treats. And he's got much more energy :Woot

I have given up on the panacur at this stage lol - figuring he's an indoor cat.:Vomit

No mice can get inside the new run @Citruspips and the house is only 10 years old so no where they can get inside as yet.

I have been collecting the poo samples this weekend so will take them down to the vets on Monday to be tested.


----------



## cava14 una (Oct 21, 2008)

Glad all is going well:Cat


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

I am pleased to hear that Little H has put weight back on, and eating well. I am having trouble with my internet at the moment it keeps rebooting itself. So haven’t been able to get on. The man is coming tomorrow between 4-6 tomorrow to have a look. God knows what’s going on with it. It’s horrible not being able to use internet. 

Viv xx


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

That's great news  he really sounds well on the mend now.


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Glad Little H is on the mend... but this thread has now terrified me, since I am collecting panacur liquid from the vets tomorrow morning to administer to 4 cats... for a week.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Thanks for the update,its good to read that your handsome young lad is a lot better x


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Great news @huckybuck hes getting there!


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

Psygon said:


> Glad Little H is on the mend... but this thread has now terrified me, since I am collecting panacur liquid from the vets tomorrow morning to administer to 4 cats... for a week.


Will pray that you have the strength to complete your task.. Seriously though , its not too bad, just make sure that you have a little more than you theoretically need.

Good Luck!


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

@huckybuck 
Glad to hear all is going well
That was quick with the weight gain!


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

That’s great that he has bounced back. I had metronidazole for Bluey and it was fab. X


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

A quick update..

The stool samples came back and all were clear - no need for Panacur woo hoo.

We had a bit of a set back last Friday night as Little H decided to not only eat his dry evening treat but also muscle in on Holly's AND Gracies AND Huck's!!!
He then promptly threw the whole lot up again...

Since then I have been strict and using a teaspoon rationed them all to 1 teaspoon each of hairball dry in the evening (really so they think they are getting something as I did get an ear full from all of them when I tried to stop completely).

Apart from a couple of hair ball poos early in the week things have definitely improved..he's eating great - voracious appetite, good poos and best of all he's now 7.9kg.

Fingers crossed - we have the treat dry down to a minimum (hairball) , brushing everyday, hairball help in the form of yumega and a couple of hairball treats and hopefully this will be the answer.
If not then a lion cut might be on the cards 

Ceiling kitty kindly sent me this which does seem to describe him to a T

https://icatcare.org/sites/default/files/kcfinder/images/47hair_balls-2.pdf

(If not the above then it does look like it might be IBD in which case we will have to adapt accordingly)


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Glad things are going OK and the sample was clear. He is a little gannet isn't he?


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

I am so pleased to read that Little H is putting on weight again. And that his stool samples have come back clear. It must be such a relief that he is back to being well again. 

Viv xx


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Brilliant news that he’s gaining weight :Cat


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Good to read that Little H is back to his normal happy self,also good news on the samples being clear x


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Well that’s a relief, so was it a very expensive fur ball in the end?


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

ewelsh said:


> Well that's a relief, so was it a very expensive fur ball in the end?


Unfortunately I have a feeling it was. Just need to make sure it doesn't happen again as it was so scary how quickly he went downhill.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Yes he did go downhill rapidly didn’t he, you sound as if your doing the right things for him. 

I have to give Libby pumpkin and fur ball kibbles every week too, to try and keep them flushing through her rather than clogging her tummy!


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

buffie said:


> Good to read that Little H is back to his normal happy self,also good news on the samples being clear x


Little H will only be passed 100% back to normal when we get a pic of him with some nicked undies


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

I am so glad he is seemingly the victim of a hairball. He would rock a lion cut though! Xx


----------

